# Alles nur Noobs?



## Roque12345 (14. März 2009)

Aloah, 
also wennsch die meisten Themen hier so les sind ja hier nur Oberprofis am Start. Trau mich kaum zu schreiben.

Aber hattet ihr wirklich schon alle 4 Wochen nach WotLK Content clear? Oder habt ihr ma für iwas bissl länger gebraucht? Iwas was eben net so easy von der Hand ging?

Sicher gibbet einige Harte die schon alles clear hatten bevor überhaupt release war, aber den Rest Normalos, Userns, etc wie ises atm bei euch?


----------



## Taksoa (14. März 2009)

Sorry wenn ich das schreibe, aber soll das schon wieder n "MimimiThread" sein? Hört sich stark danach an!!!
Und um trotzdem deine Frage zu beantworten. Nein ich hatte den Content nach 4 Wochen nicht clear, sondern nach 6 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Taksoa


Tante Edith schreit: FIRST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. März 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf so 6 wochen hab erstmal gechillt gelevelt.Und der Content war ja auch nicht sooo schwer.

wobei noch ganz nicht clear ist.
Wir arbeiten noch an Satha 3D^^

aber sonst ist alles Farm...

LG Paci


----------



## Gormi1 (14. März 2009)

Also wir hatten schon 2 Monate vor Release alles clear!!

Nein, mal ernsthaft.

Clear hatten wir Naxx kurz vor Weihnachten.
Und jetzt vor knapp einen Monat Sartharion mit 3 Adds im 25 down.


Mh....Third.^^


----------



## Kelthelas (14. März 2009)

Wir beiße uns immer noch die Zähne an Maly aus(Wipe bei 2%) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maly liegt!!!! *Freudentränen heul* Nach Stunden voller verzweiflung hab ich ihn endlich. Ich weiß offtopic aber es ist eine große Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (14. März 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Wir beiße uns immer noch die Zähne an Maly aus(Wipe bei 2%)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sowas hatten wir auch anfangs. Zwar nicht bei echt üblen 2% aber auch schon bei 10%. Ist ärgerlich sowas^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2009)

Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:

1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist

2) eine größere Gruppe, die Gruppe 1 alles nachplärrt

3) die größte Gruppe die sehr irritiert ist weil sie das Geplärre von Gruppe zwei hört, dabei aber gar nix wirklich leicht findet (gehöre ich dazu) und schon an sich zweifelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. März 2009)

Naja Maly is so ne Sache....
Ich mag ihn auch nicht.Genau wie Oculus....
aber was tut man nicht alles für Vernünftiges Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei nun kann ich es mir schenken^^ brauch da gott sei dank nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (14. März 2009)

hmm.. @ TS: Troll ?!?


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2009)

Satharion 3 Drachen 13.01.09 ka wielange das addon da drausen war.


----------



## Gormi1 (14. März 2009)

Yo, das mit Malygos kenn ich nur zu gut.^^
Aber dat wird, dat wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. März 2009)

@ Ohrensammler.
Kenn ich... ging mir bei meinem Ersten mal Naxx auch so und dachte.. das schaffste nie.
dann kam ich zu ner anderen Gilde und naja es lief.

Wenn das Gruppenspiel stimmt ist alles Rdy. Aber Random kann man mitlerweile bei WOTLK vergessen.Es gibt 0 pres und du siehst nich wer welche erfahrungen hat.

Da kann man echt Übelst glück haben und man geht gechillt dadurch.Oder man hat Pech (meistens) und schafft grad so den ersten boss...

LG Paci


----------



## kingkryzon (14. März 2009)

vorm gildenwechsel hab ich kein bisschen content geschafft jetz gehts nur satharion mit 3d no net^^


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (14. März 2009)

was nun leicht oder schwer ist, liegt wohl im auge des betrachters... dass die neuen spieler, welche mit wotlk angefangen haben, den content schwer bzw. nicht leicht finden, ist doch klar wie kloßbrühe... die kennen eben nichts anderes.

fakt ist, dass naxx, sartharion (nu nit grad mit 3 drachenadds) und malygos im vergleich zu damals kara, gruul und maggi (alle natürlich kurz nach release..) um einiges einfacher sind. das selbe gilt für die hero instanzen.
wo man früher in bc noch die non heros abfarmen musste und selbst mit t4/t5 eq mind. 1 cc'ler dabei haben sollte, rennt man heute mit grün/blauen eq ohne auch nur 1 schaf zu setzen mal eben durch jede hero ini durch. 

die leute, die den content nach 4 wochen (oder teils sogar noch schneller) schon komplett clear hatten, waren zu bc (und vll auch noch classic zeiten) pro bzw. elite gilden. d.h. diese gilden sind einfach schon viiiiiiiiiiiiiel viel härteres gewöhnt (bt, sunwell)... ist doch klar, dass der wotlk content so keine herausforderung für die darstellt.


----------



## Cutlan (14. März 2009)

Man vergiss eine Tatsache bei den ProGamer ^^

Teilsweise sind  sogar von einer Gilde ein voller raid auf den testserver und testen so die neuen Inis an und welche Taktik gefahren werden.

Dann wenn das Addon oder der Inhalts-Patch draussen ist, steht dann ein voller Raid der die Ini vom Testserver in und auswendig kennt.

Nach ca 4 Wochen ist dann jeder aus diesen Raid mit T8 versehen und der Rest der Gilde folgt.

Dann haben wir noch die lieben Fraker die einen erzählen das ein Off Krieger ohne Probleme 5 - 6 als unteres Minium fährt ^^

wie immer muss man nicht alles glauben was ein paar vermeintliche  "ProGamer/Imba oder was auch immer deathly" Gilden/Spieler erzählen ;-)

und wenn ich da höre nach 4 oder 6 Wochen alles fertig muss ich sagen ist das verdammt lang, eine US -Gilde hat alles in 10 Tagen verabfrühstückt und nun?


ich für meinen Fall möchte gerne Spielen, die kleine Story in der Quest verfolgen, den einen oder andere Erflog bekommen oder doch auch mal durch einen Raideinsatz auch ein T7 oder T 7,5 teil erarbeiten.


mfg


----------



## imbaaapala (14. März 2009)

rnd geht nichts mehr in wotlk?
hab erst letztens rnd naxx 10 gecleart... denke das sollte genügen um diese aussage zu widerlegen auch wenn der content vom allgemeinem schwiriegkeitsgrad nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist


----------



## Victiln (14. März 2009)

ja, gut, ich hatte 2 mal mit rndms naxx 10er clear geschafft...beim ersten mal in 7h (da lags an der absoluten disziplin der leute...wir sind 22 uhr los und bis einschließlich kel thuzad kill um 5 uhr morgends hat nicht einer geleavt) und gerade letzten mittwoch in 3,5h run.

sonst entweder id verbraten für gefälligkeiten (zB nur kel gemacht), oder an eine grp voller noobs verschwendet, die nichmal spinnenflügel clear bekommen haben

25er geh ich inzwischen nur noch mit gilde, da geht rnd wirklich gar nix...rnd funzen im 25er nur archa und sarth ohne adds...


btt:
content clear bis auf sarth +3d

Maly 25 am 27.12.

achja, btw: wie krank sind denn bitte diese freaks von ensidia? am 14. 11. naxx, sarth UND maly 25er clear...das addon is am 13. rausgekommen Oo

--> dazu finde ich das Erfolgssystem ganz nützlioch, man kann jetzt wirklich nachprüfen, wer zuerst nen neuen boss gekillt hat...zwar wird die uhrzeit nicht einbezogen, aber immerhin das datum


----------



## LeetoN2k (14. März 2009)

Wir haben Malygos im 25er bisher auch nur 1x gedowned und bei Sarth siehts mit den Adds auch noch ziemlich schlecht aus.. :/
Mir is aber ne liebe Gilde lieber, alsne Flamegilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. März 2009)

Ich sag ja Random is so ne sache aber man hat mehr pech wie früher da es keine pres mehr gibt.

Ausserdem 6 wochen weil ich gechillt 2 wochen bis lvl 80 gebraucht hab und mir kein Stress gemacht hab.
Ich erinner mich noch als ich durch die Drachenöde lief mit 73 und auf einmal da stand Naxxramas Clear von Critical Luders.

Hab mich tierisch gefreut das der Server First wieder an die Horde ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zum dem Thema und naja ich sag nur Nihilum/SK Gaming.....

wieviel war es? 2-3 Tage???

Sowas is aber auch Hardcore...

Ich selber würde mich als Raidfreudigen Casual Einstufen....


----------



## Victiln (14. März 2009)

> wieviel war es? 2-3 Tage???



wie gesagt, am 14. hatten die alles clear im 25er...
arsenal is atm down, aber ich hab neulich gesehen, von Ensidia (der Fusion aus Nihilum und SK Gaming, für die, die es nicht wissen) haben die meisten die serverfirst erfolge...also die ersten Spieler der jeweiligen Klasse/Rassen Stufe 80 sind bei Ensidia, dann eben alle Serverfirstkilltitel (ja, für Serverfirstkill im 25er gabs titel und heldentatserfolge) am 14.11.08, ein tag nach erscheinen des addons...ich würde sagen, die ham zu viel zeit

oh man, ich vermisse die alten zeiten, wos noch nen richtigen kampf gab auf den servern zwischen den gilden...wo man schon stolz darauf war, ne bestimmte bossphase zu meistern...ich sag nur, die 4 reiter, naxxramas classic...wie lange hats gedauert bis zum World First Kill? 1 Monat oder länger!?

Kil Jaeden lag nach 5 tagen, und der gesamte WotLK Content einen Tag nach VÖ des AddOns...iwie traurig...naja mit Ulduar wirds hoffentlich schwerer...und ich will nich sehen, dass Ensidia wieder an einem Tag die komplette ini leerräumt...vll sollte blizz die bosse wieder mit so richtig netten bugs versehen xD


----------



## ReWahn (14. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:
> 
> 1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber atm is wirklich ausser manchen Achievments und Sartharion + 3 Drakes nichts schwer... Gilden, die immer noch an Malygos oder gar an Naxxramas hängen sollten eventuell an eine umstrukturierung denken...

(Oder es sind Giden, die nach dem Motto "Raiderfolg Nein! Spass Ja!" aufgebaut sind... denen ist gar nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Cutlan (14. März 2009)

wie gesagt ReWahn ich komme gerne auf deinen Server und mach mir ne Char fertig und ab auf 80. Dann möchte ich deine Heldentaten sehen :-)


----------



## Visssion (14. März 2009)

jo das hier hätte man sich echt sparen können /vote 4 close


----------



## l33r0y (14. März 2009)

Dont feed!


----------



## Bergerdos (14. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber atm is wirklich ausser manchen Achievments und Sartharion + 3 Drakes nichts schwer... Gilden, die immer noch an Malygos oder gar an Naxxramas hängen sollten eventuell an eine umstrukturierung denken...
> 
> (Oder es sind Giden, die nach dem Motto "Raiderfolg Nein! Spass Ja!" aufgebaut sind... denen ist gar nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> ...



Wir haben Maly in der 25 auch erst bei  8 % aber bei uns steht in der Gilde der Spaß im Vordergrund.

Den Leuten denen der Raiderfolg wichtiger ist als der Spaß, DENEN IST NICHT MEHR ZU HELFEN

Wir hatten bei uns schon einige dabei denen es im Raidfortschritt nicht schnell genug ging, die sind dann zu einer großen Raidgilde auf unserem Server gewechselt. Die meisten wollten nach kurzer Zeit wieder zu uns zurück weil sie sich in einem Spiel daß sie eigentlich zur Entspannung nach der Arbeit spielen nicht einem höheren Leistungsdruck aussetzen wollten als auf der Arbeit.
Aber naja, Leute die nur Equipgeil sind und mit ihren "2 Wochen nach Addon Content Clear" angeben wollen und damit ihr Ego zusammenhalten, solche Leute haben bei uns eh nix verloren.
An eine Umstrukturierung denken ? Der große Teil unserer Gilde spielt schon seit Monaten oder schon seit Jahren zusammen, es sind schon eher Freunde als Gildenmitglieder, und das soll man umstrukturieren nur um so einen blöden Boss ein paar Wachen früher zu legen ?


----------



## imbaaapala (14. März 2009)

oO
Nach 1 Tag wotlk content clear soll ich das glauben?
Woher haben die denn das eq her ? geschweige vom lvln, kann mir nicht vorstellenn das man innerhalb von 8 std  80 wird und dann nach 5 std full t7 hat und den content auf hc cleart...


----------



## evalux (14. März 2009)

Roque12345 schrieb:


> Aber hattet ihr wirklich schon alle 4 Wochen nach WotLK Content clear?



Nö, wir ham Naxx 10er und 25er erst vorletzte Woche gecleart, Sartharion üben wir grad mit einen Drachen, Maly ham wir letzte Woche zum ersten Mal überhaupt probiert und bei Heigan müssen manche immer noch das Hüpfen üben.

Na und ? 

Unsre Leute spieln das Spiel nicht, um "es draufzuhaben", sondern um Spass zu haben. Das heisst ja nicht, gar keine Erfolge zu haben, wir kennen schliesslich Gilden, die noch viel schlechter sind als wir.

In Gilden, die von Erfolg zu Erfolg rasen und Sachen, die wir in einem Monat machen, an einem Tag schaffen, würd ich mich gar nicht wohl fühlen.


----------



## GerriG (14. März 2009)

Also ich hatte Naxxramas nach 2 Wochen clea rund Sath 3d erst Dienstag clear gemacht.
Aber sagen wir es so Naxxramas ist auch keine schwere instanz wenn man es einmal raus hat wie alles funzt.. 
Bis auf Kel thuzad ist es manchmal ziemlich lucky.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. März 2009)

Also ich hab ganz langsam das leveln angegangen.
1 Monat bis Level 80 gibt ja auch noch andere
Sachen im Leben. Außerdem geht man ja nur 
2-4 Instanzen (wo man noch kein T7 etc hatte)
und noch mit ID Reset etc.


----------



## echterman (14. März 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> An eine Umstrukturierung denken ? Der große Teil unserer Gilde spielt schon seit Monaten oder schon seit Jahren zusammen, es sind schon eher Freunde als Gildenmitglieder, und das soll man umstrukturieren nur um so einen blöden Boss ein paar Wachen früher zu legen ?




genauso siehts bei uns auch aus... liber mit freunden zusammenspielen die man kennt als in so einer "wirraidenallesimarkorddurchweilwirdanndieerstensindgilde"
wo 70 bis 100 leute drin sind wo man 50% nur mit ingame namen kennt, 20% off sind, 10% kennt man dann doch ausem TS und mit 5% spielt man regelmäßig zusammen... das ist mir irgewie zu doof...


----------



## citybreaker (14. März 2009)

Ich hab 3 1/2 Monate bis 80 gebraucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (14. März 2009)

gemütliches lvln/spielen FTW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Roque12345 schrieb:


> Aloah,
> also wennsch die meisten Themen hier so les sind ja hier nur Oberprofis am Start. Trau mich kaum zu schreiben.
> 
> Aber hattet ihr wirklich schon alle 4 Wochen nach WotLK Content clear? Oder habt ihr ma für iwas bissl länger gebraucht? Iwas was eben net so easy von der Hand ging?
> ...


ich hab am 26.12.2008 erst meinene ersten char auf 70 gehabt. Hab jetzt ein pala neu nagefangen steht jetzt auf 53 und ein 80 hab ich immer noch net.  bin sehr sehr langsam das geb ich zu.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. März 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> oO
> Nach 1 Tag wotlk content clear soll ich das glauben?
> Woher haben die denn das eq her ? geschweige vom lvln, kann mir nicht vorstellenn das man innerhalb von 8 std  80 wird und dann nach 5 std full t7 hat und den content auf hc cleart...



Ich tippe einfach mal Auf nen levelguide...

und ich gehe start davon aus das man Naxx auch mit lvl 70 t6+ equip schafft (Raidgilden) die wirklich anderes an Content gewohnt sind.

Aber nur weil man alles schnell clear hat heisst es nicht das man kein spass hat.

Also manche sind ja Ehrgeizig und wollen das erreichen.Spricht nix dagegen und ist auch eine Positive eigenschaft die man in WoW gut gebrauchen kann.

und um so weniger man Wiped um so mehr lacht man.Weil iwann is man verzweifelt weil es nich klappen will.
ABer Übung macht wie gesagt den Meister.

und ich will auch keinen Diskriminieren weil ich damals zu BC zeiten in einer anderen Gilde war da haben wir nichtmal Kara geschafft (prePatch) und spass war iwann auch nicht mehr da....

Also Übt weiter und sonst lasst euch helfen.Fragt einfach mal ein Paar leute die Ihr kennt die es schon Clear haben.
Wahlweise auch mal ne PM an mich.Helfe gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber atm is wirklich ausser manchen Achievments und Sartharion + 3 Drakes nichts schwer... Gilden, die immer noch an Malygos oder gar an Naxxramas hängen sollten eventuell an eine umstrukturierung denken...
> 
> (Oder es sind Giden, die nach dem Motto "Raiderfolg Nein! Spass Ja!" aufgebaut sind... denen ist gar nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> ...



Du hast dabei vergessen, daß neuere Gilden evtl. erst angefangen haben zu raiden.

und

Ich persönlich mag die Leute überhaupt nicht, die nur so mit dem schnellen Clearen posen.
Die Leute bekommen doch nur minimal was von WoW mit, wenn sie nur auf schnelles Clearen aus sind.
Wenn man länger braucht, kann das eine Gilde auch mehr zusammenschweissen, weil keine Langeweile aufkommt.
Man kann auch langsam Erfolg haben - mit Spaß und ohne Durchrushen.
Wer gibt denn einem überhaupt den Maßstab vor, wie schnell was zu schaffen sein sollte.
Das bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen

Und ich mag auch keine User, die gleich ihren ersten Post in einem Thread mit mimimi und FIRST! beginnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Martok (14. März 2009)

ja alles nur noobs^^
und ich bin einer davon


----------



## Torrance (14. März 2009)

echterman schrieb:


> genauso siehts bei uns auch aus... liber mit freunden zusammenspielen die man kennt als in so einer "wirraidenallesimarkorddurchweilwirdanndieerstensindgilde"
> wo 70 bis 100 leute drin sind wo man 50% nur mit ingame namen kennt, 20% off sind, 10% kennt man dann doch ausem TS und mit 5% spielt man regelmäßig zusammen... das ist mir irgewie zu doof...





Grushdak schrieb:


> Du hast dabei vergessen, daß neuere Gilden evtl. erst angefangen haben zu raiden.
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Hätte ich solche Leute wie euch vor 3-4 Monaten getroffen, würde ich vermutlich auch noch WoW Spielen. 

So Long

PS: Macht weiter so !!!


----------



## Super PePe (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja die einschätzung mit den 3 gruppen ist recht gut
wobei da noch ne ergänzung dazu muss

1. G sehr abgeklärt 
2. G Dalarandauerposeritemleecher - nur am chatten im /2 - bei 25er raids rnd suche immer gleich am schreien sind "hier" - aber kein arsch in der hose 15 min zu warten bis die gruppe voll  ist - bei einem wipe sofort und wortlos leaven - und wie hier im forum immer ein obercoolen spruch auf inventar haben - grundauf merkbefreite & itemgeile leute - gut erkennbar, da sie bei thad/heigan/obsi+1add einfach nach 30sec bosskampf tot sind und im nachhinein meinen das wenn der boss nicht liegt, die paar leute mit movement aber weniger dps die schuldigen sind (weil sie den content auf einem anderen server aller 3 25er pves in max insg. 3 1/2 clearen XD)
3. G meistens verunsichert, trauen sich kaum in rnd gruppen (durch G2) obwohl ihr equip wie skill/lernbereitschaft ausreichen würde und keiner aus der G1 auf die idee kommen würde sie zu kicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

und nun aufgehört zu heulen auf in rnd gruppen und ausdauer skillen


----------



## Needed (14. März 2009)

@   Super PePe  - siGn! 09..

ich selber hab ca. 2 monate bis auf 80 gebraucht ..
geh naxx10er und co. rdm..

25er cont. - hab ich noch nicht ansatzhalber gesehn ^^..
mir aber auch egal - fun ist alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (14. März 2009)

hatte nach c.a 5 wochen alles clear auch satharion 3D kommt denke glaub ich auch drauf an ob man ein eingespieltes team ist oder nicht


----------



## Nexilein (14. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:
> 
> 1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist
> 
> ...



/sign

Die größte (ich würde sogar behaupten die einzige) Veränderung im Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt eigentlich darin, daß heute viel mehr Leute mit Hero Equip nach Nax rennen als früher nach Kara.
Wer die Raids wie früher mit blauem non-hero Equip angeht und höchsten 1 o. 2 gecraftete Epics anhat, der wird das gerade in einem 10er Raid sehr schnell merken.

Wir hatten lange das Problem, daß uns für unseren 10er 2 DDs gefehlt haben, weswegen unser MT2 auf seine blaue non-hero Hexe umgestiegen ist, und wir einen frischen 80er Tank aus der Gilde mitgenommen haben. Wenn dann bei Flickwerk plötzlich die Eule mitheilen muß, und einer der restlichen 5 DD nur knapp über 1000dps fährt, dann ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nicht niedriger als Anfangs bei Moroes.


----------



## Nexilein (14. März 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> oh man, ich vermisse die alten zeiten, wos noch nen richtigen kampf gab auf den servern zwischen den gilden...wo man schon stolz darauf war, ne bestimmte bossphase zu meistern...ich sag nur, die 4 reiter, naxxramas classic...wie lange hats gedauert bis zum World First Kill? 1 Monat oder länger!?
> 
> Kil Jaeden lag nach 5 tagen, und der gesamte WotLK Content einen Tag nach VÖ des AddOns...iwie traurig...naja mit Ulduar wirds hoffentlich schwerer...und ich will nich sehen, dass Ensidia wieder an einem Tag die komplette ini leerräumt...vll sollte blizz die bosse wieder mit so richtig netten bugs versehen xD



Der Wettkampf um die First-Kills war wirklich eine nette Sache, aber den gab es eben hauptsächlich zu Zeiten, als man in einem 40er Raid nicht davon ausgehen konnte, daß jeder weiß was "Aggro" bedeutet.


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ensidia Ulduar an einem Abend cleart, denn mal ganz ehrlich:

Da haben manche Leute jahrelange WoW erfahrung, lassen sich teilweise für das Spielen bezahlen, haben sich im Laufe der Zeit Strategien angeeignet neue/unbekannte Bosse anzugehen und testen diese dann auch noch auf dem Testserver...
und wenn sie dann einen Boss down bekommen fangen sie das Heulen an...
ich denke da liegt das Problem nicht unbedingt an Blizzard...


----------



## Totemkrieger (14. März 2009)

Im Moment versuchen wir uns an Sartharion mit Adds,der Rest ist clear.


----------



## Kawock (14. März 2009)

Und ich bin immer noch nicht 80! *hust*

Weder der Druide, Magier, Schamane alle noch 72, 70 und 69! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (14. März 2009)

Ahja Naxxramas und Top-Gilden:

Die hatten das ja eh schon zu Classic Zeiten teilweise clear...

+ schon auf dem Test-Server angespielt + Top-EQ aus den alten BC-Raid Instanzen =

schnelles clearen von Naxx 

Naxxramas war eh als Einsteiger-Raid bekannt gegeben.

Denn überlegt mal, warum sollte Blizzard wieder eine alte Raid-Instanz 
ins Spiel eingliedern, die damals nur 2% gesehen haben und jetzt wieder
nur 2 % sehen könnten....

Irgendwie sinnfrei oder? oO


----------



## Lexana (14. März 2009)

Wir, die TdE auf Noz, haben nichtmal 25er Naxx clear nur 2 Flügel und 10er halt clear, aber Malygos haben wir auch nicht im 10er clear also von 4 Wochen WotLK content clear gibts gilden, die es heute net haben^^


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> (Oder es sind Giden, die nach dem Motto "Raiderfolg Nein! Spass Ja!" aufgebaut sind... denen ist gar nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bist du imba.


----------



## ReWahn (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bist du imba.



Mir geht es leiglich darum, mich gegen die hier recht verbreitete Ansicht, dass alle, die dir raids nicht schafen klasse typen und alle erfolgreichen raider unfreundliche kellerkinder sind.

Denn mal im Ernst, die wesentliche 'Herausforderung' besteht zB bei Sartharion mit 3 drakes darin, aus grossen blauen Kreisen herauszulaufen und einer gigantischen Lavawelle mit gut erkennbaren und immer gleichen Lücken auszuweichen. Da kann doch keiner sagen, das wäre unschaffbar ür Leute, die weniger Zeit investieren können? Wo ist da bitte die grosse Schwierigkeit?


----------



## BlenD (15. März 2009)

HiHO


Kla gibts dinge die schwere waren und welche die leichter waren!

Ich denke nunmal das die Clearerfahrungen , Serveranhänging sind!

Es gibt nunmal Server die alles razfaz clear haben und andre Server bei dennes es wirklich nur 1-2 Gilde gibt die ALLES clear haben!

@Hört sich dumm an, is aba so@
*wink*


----------



## sarika (15. März 2009)

hmmm, wir haben 10er naxx farm genauso obsi. malygos knabbern wir noch

beim 25er haperts meistens an spielern, denn mehr wie 5 randoms wollen wir uns nicht antun, deshalb haben wir da bisher nur spinnen, konstrukt und seuchenviertel clear, militär die ersten beiden bosse. obsi dürfens auch mal mehr randoms sein, aber ohne adds bitte ^^ malygos noch nicht versuchen können wegen mangelndem schlüssel

bei uns kommen eben erst jetzt die restlichen auf level 80, man muß eben arbeit, familie, kinder und spiel alles unter einen hut bringen. der nachteil der familienfreundlichen raidgilde, aber da meckert halt auch keiner wenn man kinderaggro bekommt (50% der mitglieder haben kleinkinder). man muß ja nicht alles an einem tag machen, Rom wurde schließlich auch nich an einem tag gebaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

laßt euch nicht stressen, nur weil vielleicht ein viertel den content wirklich clear hat und es deshalb einfach findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> (Oder es sind Giden, die nach dem Motto "Raiderfolg Nein! Spass Ja!" aufgebaut sind... denen ist gar nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du tust mir mal so richtig von Herzen leid...aber ganz ganz ehrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (15. März 2009)

ensidia wird uludar sehr schnell clear haben, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die jungs schon alle teile, die auf dem testserver schon spielbar sind, kräftig austesten.

damit relativiert sich das ganze ein wenig.


es dürfte auch gut möglich sein, dass Gilden, die nicht in raidstärke auf dem betaserver waren, auch nicht viel langsamer bei ihren Firstkills waren, wenn man die playtime vom betaserver mitrechnen würde.


----------



## Spectrales (15. März 2009)

Hast du das Bedürfnis mitzureden?
Such dir Freunde..


----------



## Kreze (15. März 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das schreibe, aber soll das schon wieder n "MimimiThread" sein? Hört sich stark danach an!!!
> Und um trotzdem deine Frage zu beantworten. Nein ich hatte den Content nach 4 Wochen nicht clear, sondern nach 6 Wochen
> 
> 
> ...



Durch solche Antworten wirds ein Minimithread ..

@ TE: Ne hab Contet jetz noch nicht clear und bin stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zocke auch nur alle Wochenende ein bischen ..


----------



## Xentres (15. März 2009)

Also bei uns aufm Realm: Aegwynn - gibt es knapp 10 Gilden die Obsi + 3 clear haben.
Davon abgesehn gibt es eine Gilde, deren Member i.d.R. jede mögliche 25er Herausforderung (Erfolg) geschafft haben.

Ich selbst hänge so bei 60% der Erfolge. Im 10er sinds immerhin 18/29.

Und naja...rnd gehen kannst du alles bei uns. Außer Obsi + 3.

Rnd Naxx 25 Raid -> 4-6h zum clearen.
Rnd Maly 25 Raid -> ungefähr 5 Versuche im Durcschnitt.
Rnd Obsi 25 + 1 Radi -> 3. Versuch.

Das is so ne Tabelle, die widerspiegelt wie n Rnd Raid die Encounter schafft.
10er Inis sind sowieso alle mit Rnds zu clearen - bis auf die 3D-Sache ;D

Und zum Thema Ensidia: Bei uns aufm Realm war naxx, obsi und Maly nach 3 Tagen Release clear.
Ich erinner mich noch dran, als der Ticker kam mit dem Erfolg und wir gerade noch auf Level 72 im Questgebiet waren ;D ;D


----------



## Imanewbie (15. März 2009)

Was is schon dabei naxx 25er einen Tag nach releas fertig zu haben, das schwerste dabei ist es so schnell auf 80 zu schaffen. Die waren alle sunwell equipt was ca sher guten naxx start equip entspricht. Sie mussten keine Bosse antesten die kannten sie warscheinlich alle aus der Beta oder von früher oder guides,.. 

Natürlich ist die Leistung spitzenklasse weil man da wirklich die ganze Zeit am Ball bleiben muss, aber sie jetzt deswegen für absolut imba zu halten und glei mal anbeten sry da erwarte ich schon mehr. 

Zu den content selber, ob es schwer oder leicht ist hängt sehr stark vom equip und von der fähigkeit der Mitstreiter ab. Wenn man eine rnd gruppe hat wo alle noch grün equipt sind und keiner einen Plan von boss hat, ist es klar das es sehr schwer geht.

Im Gegensatz dazu hat man full t7.5 leue die da 2-3st einfach durchrennen ohne ne mana reg pause (ok maybe eine zigaretten, klo pause).

Die meisten werden sich im Mittelfeld aufhallten , so 2-3 t7 teile vielleicht noch ein 7.5er und grad an malygos 10er und kel in naxx 25er dran. Bei os warschenlich schon mit den ersten Drachen. 

Also schönen abend noch.


----------



## Laberede (15. März 2009)

Noch mal zu Content clear am 14.11.

Der erste 80 hatte doch schon fürs leveln einen Tag gebraucht. Kann man denn mit 70 schon in Nax rein ?

Das kann doch alles nur ein Gerücht sein.



Übrigens danke an alle, die noch wissen, daß WotK am 13.11 erschien. Dieses Datum hatte sich bei mit so eingefräßt, und ich dachte schon, ich wär da einzige Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. März 2009)

Ich habe noch kaum etwas clear und lasse mir auch noch ewig viel Zeit damit... es ist ein Spiel und kein Wettrennen!


----------



## Rabor80 (15. März 2009)

Wenn ich das hier lese muss ich mit Entsetzen feststellen was ich doch für ein"noob" bin....
mein Druide ist schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit 80 und ich hab bis heute nur einen
Instanzenboss gesehen...Anubrekhan in Naxx und an dem sind wir auch noch gewipet.

Allerdings geht es in WOW wirklich nur darum wer mit wem zuerst innerhalb von 14 Tage
sämtliche Raids in Wow durch hat? Klar Ausrüstung ist nett aber Wow bietet besonders seit der
Lutschking-erweiterung viele schön animierte Gebiete mit netten Details und Gimmicks.

Allerdings muss man hierzu mal ruhig stehn bleiben und die "Augen" öffnen...
Als Rollenspieler sieht man die Welt von WOW wohl mit anderen Augen.


----------



## Lootelf (15. März 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> oO
> Nach 1 Tag wotlk content clear soll ich das glauben?
> Woher haben die denn das eq her ? geschweige vom lvln, kann mir nicht vorstellenn das man innerhalb von 8 std  80 wird und dann nach 5 std full t7 hat und den content auf hc cleart...



Punkt 1: Du brauchst es nicht glauben, du kannst es nachlesen!
Punkt 2: Ein Tag hat 24 Stunden, nicht 8
Punkt 3: es gab damals noch Grinding Spots, wo du in 2-3 Stunden 1 Level gemacht hast (wurde gefixt)
Punkt 4: Die Raid-Instanzen (auch heroic) waren damals schon mit 78 betretbar (wurde gefixt)
Punkt 5: Die Leute hatten Equip aus Sunwell, was teilweise besser als T7 ist. Deren DDs haben damals auf 70 schon 3k DPS gefahren, das schaffen heute viele Full T7,5 Spieler nicht mal.
Punkt 6: Skill > Equip. Es gibt im Standard-Content von WotLK praktisch keine Gearcheck Encouter. (Sartharion+Drakes hat Ensidia natürlich nicht 1 Tag nach dem Release geschaft)


Unsere Gilde hatte am 29.12. Content Clear (ohne S3D) - also so nach ca. 7-8 Wochen. Der Grund war, dass wir lange keine 25 80er für die Heroic-Raids hatten.
Bereits nach einer Woche waren aber schon genug Leute 80, dass wir 10er Naxx und Obsidian Sanktum leerräumen konnten. Trotzdem waren auf unserem Server noch 3 oder 4 Gilden schneller als wir.

Wir hatten nur recht wenig Sunwell-Gear, das meiste war aus BT/HY, aber auch mit 5/8 T6 war Naxx lächerlich einfach.
Okay, damals gingen noch 2 Abende für Naxx drauf - heute sind es nur noch 3 Stunden - aber clear ist clear.

Ich selbst gehe ja nicht mit Randoms raiden, dazu sind mir meine Nerven zu schade, aber einige aus unserer Gilde tun sich das immer wieder an. 
Ist echt nicht selten, dass dort schon beim Trash zu Anub'Rekhan zwei Wipes auf der Strichliste geführt werden und nach 4 Stunden Dauerraid satte 3 Bosse liegen.

Ich frag mich dann immer, was solche "Raids" den ganzen Tag machen.

Gear unverzaubert/ungesockelt - keine Consumables - indisktuable Skillungen, die selbst durch blindes reinklicken nicht erklärbar sind - keine Ahnung von den Taktiken - Tanks die nicht Krit-immun sind - Heiler die praktisch keine Manaregeneration haben ......

Bei Nachfrage "argumentieren" diese Leute dann mit "Wir wollen Spaß haben und nicht hardcore raiden..."

Ich meine, wenn euch wipen Spaß macht...
...ich halte euch da nicht auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das vorallem kostet.
Einmal das Gear komplett ordentlich verzaubern und sockeln kostet vielleicht 500-1000 Gold, einen Abend erfolglos in Naxx rumwipen kostet auch 150 Gold. Taschenrechner inc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (vom Frust, ganz abgesehen)


PS:
Nein, wir sind keine Harcore-Raidgilde, auch wenn Platz 5 auf unserem Server was anderes vermuten lässt.
Wir bezeichnen uns selbst als Casuals. Wir haben Familien, Jobs und neben WoW noch andere Interessen. Etwas Hirn und gesunder Ehrgeiz reichen für WoW.


----------



## Victiln (15. März 2009)

Okay, muss meine eigenen Worte berichtigen, Ensidia hatte den Content am 15.11.2008 clear im heroischen Modus.
Das ist kein Fake, das Arsenal lügt, glaube ich, nicht.

Hier der Link zu Diomache, dem Spieler bei Ensidia, der die meisten Erfolgspunkte der Gilde besitzt.
Echt erstaunlich:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...&n=Diomache

und in 2 tagen 80 werden ist nicht wirklich das Problem, immerhin hatten die Jungs t6 und sunwell eq...und da wahrscheinlich die ganze Gilde zusammen die World Firstkills schaffen wollte, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich immer 5 Mann zusammen auf den Weg gemacht haben zum questen. Je 1 tank, 1 heal und 3 dds.
Und ich gehe davon aus, dass die das durchgezogen haben, immerhin konnten die dann auch gleich alle inis rennen.
Naja, und das mit dem Erfolg am 15. kann ja auch so ausgelegt werden. Die Uhrzeit wird nicht angegeben, also hatte Ensidia, wenn die alle beim Mitternachtsverkauf waren, den kompletten 13. November, den kompletten 14. November UND den 15. bis einschließlich sagen wir 23:59 Zeit.

Macht nach meiner Rechnung doch 3 Tage, ich finds trotzdem Krank.

&#8364;dit:
lese gerade den Vorposter, der war etwas schneller. Kann ihm da nur zustimmen. Wenn man etwas Geduld hat, kommt man ohne große Problem zu eq in WotLK.

Das Problem, das ich immer wieder sehe:
Im Channel für Gruppensuche schreibt jemand, dass er für nen naxx 25er raid noch gut equippte Leute sucht, die Skill haben. Und trotzdem werden dann Leute eingeladen, die vll ein paar t6 teile haben und die auch nur, weil iwer mit 80 auf die idee kam, dass nen bt raid fun machen würde und ein paar leute zwischen 70 und 80 mitgenommen hat.
Mich verwundert es da überhaupt nicht, weil man kann sagen was man will, aber t6 reicht eigentlich nicht für naxxramas 25er...Ensidia, Irae AoD und die anderen brauchen sich nicht angesprochen fühlen, die kannten die Taktiken für alle Naxxbosse schon aus der classic Version damals in den Pestländern und die Leute haben definitiv Skill...ich meine, die werden afaik gesponsort und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ne Firma Geld für Leute ausgibt, die nicht spielen können.

Das wärs jetzt erstmal^^


----------



## Zwizazadera (15. März 2009)

Mhhh


nuja von 70 is 80 3 Tage GameTime.


10Naxx am Ersten Abend auf 80 Clear (wir dachten es sei Härter)
25er Naxx ne WOche später Clear da wir in der Gilde erst waren genügend Member auf 80, 
Naxx 25er dann in 2 Raid Tagen (Abende) gecleart und jetzt mit Besserem Equip rennen wir in Knapp
3 Std. durch.

Malygos 10er nach dem 3ten Try Down und Maly 25er da hat es 3 ID gebraucht bis der Knoten geplatzt war.

Sartarion 10er mit 3 Atts daran arbeiten wir noch, auf 25er Mode Sartarion +3 Down seit ca. 5 Wochen



Du musst dir einfach klar machen jede Gilde und die Member dort wollen Erfolge mehr oder weniger schnell erspielen,
ist ja klar einige lassen sich halt ewig zeit und andere Rennen Ratzfatz durch.

Auf unseem Realm gibt es noch genug Gilden die für Naxx 10er noch 2 Tage brauchen und die 25er ID gerade mal zur Hälfte 
Clear bekommen bis die ID Resettet wird, zu Malygos trauen sich die dann gar nett erst rein ob 10er oder 25e. 
Aber da machen ich (wir) uns nett drüber Lustig, sondern wenn es gewünscht wird hilft man sogar
ob nun im TS was Taktik betrifft und auch Aktiv im Raid, ich pers. hab damit kein Problem auf 25er mit ner Jungen
Gilde mich da durch zu Wipen wenn es spass macht und die Jungs / Mädels im TS Locker Flockig drauf sind *g*

NUR Randoms Raids verkneif ich mir ! 1 Std. bis er voll is und 1min bis er leer is nach 3 Wipes an einem Boss !
Sich selbst mal in den Hintern Tretten und auch mat etwas zu tun in Random Raids is seit WOTLK leider ein Fremdwort
geworde. zu BC Zeiten ob Auge, MH oder BT da sind dei Leute noch im Raid geblieben Trotz Wipe ! 
Ich frag vorher immer in die Runde Leutz wer Epixe will muss dafür auch mal Wipen können, genauso schauts mit Flask, Elixiere und
Bufffood aus ProWoTLK kein Ding jeder hat was fefuttert und ne Trank hinter gekippt heute musst du Leute ERPRESSEN bzw. mit KICK aus dem Raid drohen bevor was geschluckt wird, die Bereitschaft im RAID was zu leisten hat stark nachgelassen !!
Und dann wundern sich genau diese Member / Leute das Random mässig nix geht.


Mei ich driffte ab *g*



In diesem Sinne ! So Long mach weiter so und lass dich nett Entmutigen weils bei euch / dir mal 1 oder 2 Tage (ID) Länger dauert.


Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten noch an Satha 3D^^
> 
> LG Paci




sry wenn ich jetzt doof frage was ist der unterschied von Satha normal und Satha 3D ? war bis jetzt nur 1x Satha 25er HC


----------



## Benrok (15. März 2009)

Ich hab gechillt hochgelvlt.
so ca 1 Monat. Content hatte ich mit meiner damaligen Gilde dann in der ersten id clear, und sarth 3d vor 1 1/2 monaten.


----------



## Teradas (15. März 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> Man vergiss eine Tatsache bei den ProGamer ^^
> 
> Teilsweise sind  sogar von einer Gilde ein voller raid auf den testserver und testen so die neuen Inis an und welche Taktik gefahren werden.
> 
> ...


Kann bei Ulduar ja nicht werden.
Blizz will ja nicht alle Bosse zum Test freigeben.


----------



## shade69 (15. März 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> wie gesagt, am 14. hatten die alles clear im 25er...
> arsenal is atm down, aber ich hab neulich gesehen, von Ensidia (der Fusion aus Nihilum und SK Gaming, für die, die es nicht wissen) haben die meisten die serverfirst erfolge...also die ersten Spieler der jeweiligen Klasse/Rassen Stufe 80 sind bei Ensidia, dann eben alle Serverfirstkilltitel (ja, für Serverfirstkill im 25er gabs titel und heldentatserfolge) am 14.11.08, ein tag nach erscheinen des addons...ich würde sagen, die ham zu viel zeit


Die Haben EINEN TAG gebraucht - also maximal 48h ... Die spielen einfach nur gut & effektiv! In der Zeit haben die meisten anderen nichtmal auf 80. Das hat nichts mit zu viel Zeit zu tun.

Edit:
Equip is kein Stress T6+ Epics mit neuen Gems & Enchants versorgen, Craften, etc .... Wenn man genug gold investiert is man in 5 min sehr gut equippt.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...on&n=Kungen
1stkills am 15.11.
Satharion 3d am 21.11.

Ruhm des helden: 23.11.
Ruhm des Schlachtzugs: 3.12.
Heroisch: Ruhm des Schlachtzugs 17.12.

Einfach nur krass!


----------



## ReWahn (15. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du tust mir mal so richtig von Herzen leid...aber ganz ganz ehrlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du? Soclhe Gildenmottos (und ja, ich kenne einige, die sich das so auf die fahnen schreiben) zeugen im prinzip nur von ignoranz. die schöne einstellung, raiderfolg =/= spass, ist anscheinend recht verbreitet, begeitet von schönen pauschalisierungen a la "Content clear? 24/7 Suchthaufen!!". Wie oft hört man von leuten, sie wollen eh nicht in eine gute raidgilde, weil ihnen nette mitspieler viel wichtiger sind... öhm, hallo? spieler, die raiden gehen, sind also prinzipiell durch die bank arrogante arschlöcher und kellerkinder? is klar...


----------



## Imanewbie (16. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meinst du? Soclhe Gildenmottos (und ja, ich kenne einige, die sich das so auf die fahnen schreiben) zeugen im prinzip nur von ignoranz. die schöne einstellung, raiderfolg =/= spass, ist anscheinend recht verbreitet, begeitet von schönen pauschalisierungen a la "Content clear? 24/7 Suchthaufen!!". Wie oft hört man von leuten, sie wollen eh nicht in eine gute raidgilde, weil ihnen nette mitspieler viel wichtiger sind... öhm, hallo? spieler, die raiden gehen, sind also prinzipiell durch die bank arrogante arschlöcher und kellerkinder? is klar...



Naja um das mal nett auszudrücken, der casual Gamer ist nicht genau deffiniert und das geht vo zockern die einmal im monat online sind und manche die 5st am Tag online sind verstehen sich auch noch als casuals. Generell kann man aber sagen das in den Casual Gilden schon geraidet wird, da gibt es aber eher selten einen Plan mit ok am Mi den 24.03 um 20 uhr geht invite los um 20.30 gehts los bis um genau 24uhr. Da wird eher geschaut ohh so viele online hat wer lust auf naxx 10? ok warten wir noch auf nen tank oder laden wir rnd. um 9 gehts dann meistens los und dann wird halt nur so lange geraidet bis die Leute halt keine Lust mehr haben. 

Leider muss man feststellen das viele Leute die sich 'pro' nennen und sich in Raidgilden befinden arrogante a...löcher sind. Natürlich spreche ich hier nicht von allen nur von ca. 70% (zumindest fällt es so auf)^^. Man hätte einen viel besseren eindruck von ihnen wenn sie mit einem Normal sprechen könnten, nicht umsonst steht bei den meisten Bewebungsformularen kritik fähig, dabei bedenken sie aber nicht das es auch darauf ankommt wie die Kritik rüber kommt.

B.s.p: Hey xxxxx schleich dich aus dem Loch
 oder 
Vorsicht xxxx unter dir is n Loch

Was wird woll besser ankommen? Ob derjenige es dann auch macht sind wieder 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Ruediger (16. März 2009)

ist doch einfach wenn ne gilde gut zusammenspielt und sich langsam richtig equipt dann ist schnell alles clear so ist wow halt einfach


----------



## hey dude (16. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:
> 
> 1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist
> 
> ...



ROFL! Daaaaa hat sie aber zugeschlagen, die Wahrheit. Genau da.
Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich hab Naxxramas und Auge der Ewigkeit mit meiner Gilde so gegen Ende Januar auch im heroic Modus geschafft.

mfg dude


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. März 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> sry wenn ich jetzt doof frage was ist der unterschied von Satha normal und Satha 3D ? war bis jetzt nur 1x Satha 25er HC




Satha 3d heisst soviel wie
Vesperon, Tenebron und Shadron am leben lassen und die Wärend des Kampfes von Satharion zu killn.
Du hast pro "kleinem" drache ca 30 sec zeit ihn zu töten.

um so mehr Drachen du stehn lässt um so mehr loot bekommt man (ähnlich ZA timerun)

wenn du alle 3 Drachen am leben lässt und Satharion und die drachen besiegt hast wartet auf dich als extra Loot ein Drache, und der Titel Zwielichtbezwinger(25er) bzw Nachtherr(10er).

Ist im moment so das Ziemlich schwerste was der Content zu bieten hat.


----------



## ciaz (16. März 2009)

Es kommt darauf an, was du unter Content verstehst. Naxx, ja innerhalb der ersten ID (2,5 Raidtage, mittlerweile sinds 2 Stunden und n bisschen). Sarth 3d 10er: nein. Ist leider in weiter Ferne, da wir nur ne kleine Gilde sind, wo kaum wer Naxx Hero Gear hat. Ich drücks mal so aus:

Wenn man bis jetzt Naxx noch nicht alle Bosse gesehen hat, obwohl man wöchentlich die Ini mit einer festen Gruppe besucht, würd ich mir doch schon mal die ein oder anderen Gedanken machen. "High End" Encounter wie Maly oder Sarth mit mehr als einem Drachen wird aber sicherlich nicht jeder im Forum clear haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (16. März 2009)

Hab bis heute noch nicht alles clear!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. März 2009)

habe nur satha 25er clear und die kammer in 1000winter 10er version


----------



## Lari (16. März 2009)

Naxx10, Sarth10/25, Archavon10/25, Sarth10 + 1...
macht euch doch mal keinen Stress, ist nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (16. März 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> wie gesagt, am 14. hatten die alles clear im 25er...
> arsenal is atm down, aber ich hab neulich gesehen, von Ensidia (der Fusion aus Nihilum und SK Gaming, für die, die es nicht wissen) haben die meisten die serverfirst erfolge...also die ersten Spieler der jeweiligen Klasse/Rassen Stufe 80 sind bei Ensidia, dann eben alle Serverfirstkilltitel (ja, für Serverfirstkill im 25er gabs titel und heldentatserfolge) am 14.11.08, ein tag nach erscheinen des addons...ich würde sagen, die ham zu viel zeit
> 
> oh man, ich vermisse die alten zeiten, wos noch nen richtigen kampf gab auf den servern zwischen den gilden...wo man schon stolz darauf war, ne bestimmte bossphase zu meistern...ich sag nur, die 4 reiter, naxxramas classic...wie lange hats gedauert bis zum World First Kill? 1 Monat oder länger!?
> ...



Was geht mich diese Gilde an? Mir ist es egal wer wo wann was nen First Kill hingelegt hat.  Wer das macht schaut immer wieder darauf und vergleicht die Leistung unweigerlich mit seiner eigenen Gruppe und setzt sich bzw. diese unter druck.

Die andere sache icht Naxx kannte man von früher her also auch die Bosse und deren Taktik, man wusste was sie machten was wo zu beachten ist, desweiteren beim Betatest waren eine viel zahl an Keys rausgegangen wie nie zuvor . Auf dem Betaserver konnte man dann schön die Sache im 25er anschauen .


Also meine Meinung nach keine große Leistung , anders sieht es mit Ulduar, da sag ich mal das diese Ini nicht in 1 Woche clear ist von den Leuten.


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. März 2009)

Also ich hab mal fast einen Monat auf 80 gebraucht.
Ich brauch beim leveln immer etwas länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Clear hab ich noch immer nicht alles, mir fehlt noch Kel im 25er und Malygos ..
Hat die Gilde zwar schon clear, aber mir ist die Lust mit denen zu raiden vergangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antagonist (16. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:
> 
> 1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist
> 
> ...




Ich bin bekennendes Gruppe 3 - Mitglied. 
Oft genug werde ich zur Schnecke gemacht weil ich als Instanzenfrischling nicht weiß wie die Bosse ticken:

"Oh man du musst dich bewegen du Vollhirni..."
" Ach was? Ihr habt doch gesagt einfach drauf und Flächenschaden? Steht doch auch überall." 
Inis sind nur zum drurchrushen, Skill nicht benötigt usw. . Wenn ich so etwas lese kann ich nur noch lachen. Mag ja sein, dass drei Prozent der Powergamer ihr digtales Alter-Ego durch die Instanzen bewegen können ohne mit der Hand die Maus zu berühren. 

Ich kann es nicht -  und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ein Großteil ebenso daran zu knabbern hat.

Oder ich bin einfach zu alt und reaktionsschwach geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (16. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> Ich bin bekennendes Gruppe 3 - Mitglied.
> Oft genug werde ich zur Schnecke gemacht weil ich als Instanzenfrischling nicht weiß wie die Bosse ticken:



Und das zu recht.
Wenn du dich im /lfg für einen Raid einschreibst, kann dein Raidleiter von dir erwarten, dass du die Boss-Taktiken kennst, oder wenigstens im TS zuhörst wenn der Bosskampf erklärt wird.
Statt stundenlang in Dalaran sein blaues Quest-Equip zur Schau zu stellen, kann man im Internet auch mal ein paar Bosstaktiken nachlesen.




> "Oh man du musst dich bewegen du Vollhirni..."


Auch hier hat der er vermutlich wahre Worte gesprochen.
Wenn du in einem Bodeneffekt stehst, oder du von umherwirbelnden Waffen attakiert wirst, kann man wohl von dir erwarten, dass du deinen Arsch bewegst.
Im RL stehst du ja auch nicht auf der Straße, siehst ein Auto auf dich zufahren und denkst "so ne Scheisse, in ein paar Sekunden bin ich tot", sondern siehst zu, dass du dich in Sicherheit begibst.
Movementkrüppel sind einer der Hauptgründe, weshalb Raids wipen.
Hatten erst gestern wieder so einen Vollspaten in einem Naxx Twink-Raid. Der ist bei Grobbulus einfach stehen geblieben, selbst dann noch, als wir ihn im TS mit Namen angesprochen haben und ihm gesagt haben, dass er aus dem Raid laufen soll. Der ganze Raum war nach einer Umrundung komplett grün, die Heiler OOM, der Raid tot und unsere "geliebte" Eule durfte sich für den rest des Abends den Instanzeingang von außen betrachten.



> Inis sind nur zum drurchrushen, Skill nicht benötigt usw. . Wenn ich so etwas lese kann ich nur noch lachen.


Im Vergleich zum Raid Content aus Vanilla und BC stimmt das sogar. Aber so gänzlich skillbefreit darf man auch in WotLK nicht sein.
Situational Awareness ist der Zauberbegriff. Gucken, was um sich herum passiert und adäquat reagieren.

Einem Mindestmaß an Spielerfahrung kann man von einem Level 80 Spieler ja wohl erwarten. Kauft ja nicht jeder fertige Charaktere bei Ebay.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (16. März 2009)

hiho

Hab 3 80er, alle haben den Sarth+3D Titel sowie den 10ner, haben leider nur 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wart eig, nurmeas auf Ulduar oder geh Twinken!


Wem störts ? Ich beschimpf mich sehr sehr sehr oft selbst als Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich rede normal mit allen Leuten, ich Wipe auchmal den Halben Abend mit ner Rnd. solang alles lustig is mag ichs!

Solang mich keiner dumm anmacht, muss ich auch ned meinen "RoXXoR" wonaby Titel auspacken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (16. März 2009)

Bei uns aufm server hatte einer nach nur 48h nach der Erscheinung von WotLK die lvl 80 grenze erreicht ... ich dachte da nur wtf!! Wie kann man nur so krank sein ... Ich hatte meinen Dk am 15.1.09 auf lvl 80 mit recht guter ausrüstung und mach mich nun dran meinen Hunter und pala auf lvl 80 zu bringen.


----------



## Unfassbar (16. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:
> 
> 1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist
> 
> ...



Naja es ist eher so das 

1) eine recht große Gruppe die vorm Jahreswechsel alles down hatte und das auch mit Randoms (3D mal ausgenommen)

2) eine Gruppe von Spielern die etwas länger gebraucht hat aber das Ganze trotzdem genauso sieht

3) eine kleinere Gruppe die mehr zeit mit lvln erkunden verbringt oder wenig Zeit zum Spielen hat und auch in den letzten Jahren nicht viel/gar nicht geraidet hat
    denen wirds mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen jetzt leicht gemacht dort mal reinzugehen und die haben Schwierigkeiten sich damit zurecht zu finden

4) eine Gruppe vom Spielern die einfach zu schlecht sind und immernoch rumjammern


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (16. März 2009)

Bei uns ist das wie folgt:

Bevor wir überhaupt auch nur einen Raid angegangen sind, haben wir uns alle die besten Items aus den HC Inis und entsprechende Marken Items zusamengefarmt.
Wir wollten halt optimal vorbereitet sein.

Dann der erste Naxx 10er Raid:

Da wir ausschließlich aus Spielern bestehen die schon zu 60er Zeiten Naxx clear hatten, brauchte man da keine Zeit mehr mit Bosserklärungen verschwenden. Wir waren wie viele andere auch überrascht wie leicht Naxx jetzt ist. Erster Abend, erster clear.

Zwei Tage später dann das gleiche im 25er Mode.
Für mich persönlich hatte ich gehofft, das hier die Schwierigkeit ein bißchen angehoben wurde. Pustekuchen. Mehr Leute = mehr damge/heal = das gleiche in grün.
Zwar haben wir für nen clear run 2 Tage gebraucht, aber wirklich schwer fande ich das jetzt auch nicht.

Obsi 10er/25er ohne Add ging dann im Vorübergehen.

Malygos 10er/25er war dann schon etwas anspruchsvoller, weil endlich mal (meiner Meinung nach) wieder ein gewisses Equipment von Nöten war. Ich glaube insgesamt lag er im 10er dann am dritten Abend (also nach 3 Wochen) und im 25er nach 2 Abenden.
Aber auch hier sei wieder erwähnt, dass wir uns erst wieder für jeden Member die besten Items aus Naxx und Obsi 25er zusammengefarmt haben.

Das war dann so ungefähr anfang Januar.

Sartharion +1/+2 ist dann in den letzten Wochen über die Bühne gegangen.

Momentan farmen wir die Achievements und machen Naxx und Maly 25er.

Montags Naxx, Maly, Obsi 10er Achievement run.
Dienstags Inis Achievement runs.
Mittwochs Naxx, Maly, Obsi 25er (+3D = fehlt noch)

Im Endeffekt meine ich das ich noch nicht behaupten kann, dass wir den Content clear haben, auch wenn alle Bosse liegen.
Der Content wurde erweitert um die ganzen Achievements die man erreichen kann. Und solange man die nicht alle hat, hat man in meinen Augen auch den Content nicht clear.

Mein Fazit ist, dass ich es gut finde das der Content nicht ganz so schwer ist, damit auch Leute die nicht ganz so viel spielen können/wollen mal ein bißchen raiden gehen können.
Der einzige Nachteil in meinen Augen ist, dass selbst Full T7,5 equipte Chars kein Indiz für Skill sind. Muss man mit leben.
Deswegen raide ich nur Gilden-/bzw. Stammgruppenintern xD


----------



## torpedo979 (16. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gegen ende von wotlk in einer der besten gilden auf meinem server gelandet bin und vier tage in der woche relativ hardcore auf dem sonnenbrunnenplateau verbracht habe, sagte ich mir zum release von wotlk: 

NIE WIEDER SO EIN STRESS WEGEN EINEM SCH... SPIEL!

ich habe wotlk über amazon am tag des release bekommen und bin ziemlich gemütlich am 2.12. lvl 80 geworden.
beim leveln hab ich mir zeit genommen und mir einfach auch mal in ruhe sachen angeschaut 
(dragonblight + die qs dort sind mein absoluter favorite).
die ersten in meiner gilde sind in zwei wochen auf lvl 80 gehechelt - das war nun überhaupt nicht mein ding.
trotzdem haben wir dann bereits mitte dezember mit naxx angefangen und uns im lauf der nächsten zwei monate von einer popeligen gerade-mal-so-10-leute-für-naxx-zusammenkrieg-gilde wieder zu einer 25-mann truppe entwickelt. dabei waren auch diverse rückschläge wie ein total verkorkster gildenzusammenschluss, der uns faktisch ohne heiler zurückließ, zu verzeichnen...

vom anspruch her finde ich weder die (aktuellen) raid-instanzen noch die heroischen instanzen so hart wie zu tbc zeiten.
aber mir persönlich machen sie mehr spass und sind abwechslungsreicher. schon mit den entsprechenden items aus den heroischen instanzen bzw. einigen craftables kann man naxx 10 zeimlich entspannt entgegensehen. 

den heroic content hatten wir dann mit unserer zweiten 25man-raid ID clear. (ich denke das ausführliche "üben" der 10-man instanzen trug einiges dazu bei) seitdem raiden wir gemütliche zwei tage in der woche und verfluchen sartharion + 3 adds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich damit sagen will: bis auf einige achievements und sarth + 3 adds sind die aktuellen spielinhalte ziemlich entspannt machbar, auch ohne sich zu verzetteln. voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass man sich vielleicht auch jenseits des spiels ein wenig mit bosstaktiken, spielmechanik und seiner eigenen klasse beschäftigt - ich spiele tank, und tankspot.com ist diesbezüglich mein bester freund ;-)

manchmal vermisse ich die wipe-orgien bei kil jaeden oder kael thas, aber nach einem raidabend voller missglückter sarth + adds versuche freue ich mich schon wieder, KT und malygos eins auf die nuss zu geben in dem wissen, dass sie spätestens beim dritten versuch fallen :-)


so long

amsel
lvl 80 tauren krieger
the maelstron - eu


----------



## Deanne (16. März 2009)

Manchmal frage ich mich auch, wieviel Wahrheit an den Stories dran ist, die hier so verbreitet werden. Der Imba-Schurke mit 10k Dps, die Gilde, die nach 2 Wochen Sartharion 3D auf Farm-Status hat und ein Haufen Leute, die Naxx mit 3 Leuten und ohne Bildschirm clearen, aber nicht mal die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil habe den Content clear, habe mir aber Zeit gelassen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich etwa 2 Monate gebraucht. Sartharion 3D habe ich übrigens immer noch nicht erlebt. Zumindest warte ich noch darauf, ihn endlich zu legen. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad fand ich eigentlich okay. Nicht zu leicht, aber auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Lootelf (16. März 2009)

Schurken mit 10k DPS sind in der Tat imbalanced - das ist ja nur die Hälfte von dem was unsere Heilig-Priester mit dem Zauberstab machen. Hier muss Blizzard tätig werden.
Gilden, die für Naxx25 3 Leute brauchen, haben sowieso keinen Skill. Wer etwas auf sich hält, so wie wir Gnom-Schamanen, macht den Laden mit verbundenen Augen und gefesselten Händen solo.

Is doch so, oder?


Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Ich hab schon von dutzenden Schurken gehört, wie schlecht sie jetzt sind, dass Schurken generell keine DPS mehr machen, und dass Blizzard unbedigt was machen muss. Nimmste diese Leute in einen Raid mit, machen die tatsächlich nur 1500 DPS.
Unseren Gildenleiter hat das so gewurmt, dass er selbst seinen 70er Schurken in Rekordzeit auf 80 gelevelt hat, sich eindringlich mit der Klassenmechanik und neuen Skillungen beschäftigt hat und komplett grün/blau + craftable epics equipped noch am selben Tag an dem er 80 wurde in Naxxramas 2500 DPS aufs Brett gezaubert hat. Inzwischen macht er an statischen Bossen wie Flickwerk 5k, und bei DPS Boostern wie Malygos oder Thaddius über 7k.
Damit wurde für ihn der Erweis erbracht, dass jamernde Schurken einfach keinen Skill haben.

Daraufhin wurden unsere Schurken in die Wüste geschickt und neue geladen, die mit ihrem Wissen nicht irgendwo auf dem Stand von Patch 2.0 stehen geblieben sind.
Jetzt passt der Schaden im Schurken-Squad wieder und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.

Und wenn jetzt irgendwer rumjammert - bäh, scheiss DPS-Geilheit, is doch nur ein Spiel - dem sei gesagt, dass du Sartharion +3 Drakes nicht probieren brauchst, wenn nicht jeder D im Raid mindestens 4500 DPS fährt. Du bekommst die Drachen sonst einfach nicht schnell genug tot.


----------



## Antagonist (16. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Und das zu recht.
> Wenn du dich im /lfg für einen Raid einschreibst, kann dein Raidleiter von dir erwarten, dass du die Boss-Taktiken kennst, oder wenigstens im TS zuhörst wenn der Bosskampf erklärt wird.
> Statt stundenlang in Dalaran sein blaues Quest-Equip zur Schau zu stellen, kann man im Internet auch mal ein paar Bosstaktiken nachlesen....



Oh ja ich habe vergessen, dass es sich dabei um kein Spiel handelt - sondern um Arbeit. Das heißt das "Spiel", als solches  erleben und Taktiken ausknobeln? - Negativ! Aber da habe ich wohl falsche Anforderungen an das Spiel. 
Fakt ist
1. Du musst Topequipt sein
2. Du musst aufnahmefähig sein wenn eine Taktik durchgesprochen wird
3. Du musst alle Guides kennen

um nicht als Noob zu gelten. Den Skill habe ich bewußt NICHT aufgeführt. Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass bei mir vor allem 2 und 1 teilweise zutrifft.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich nicht zuhöre, geschweige den mich an die durchgesprochene Taktik halte. 



Lootelf schrieb:


> Auch hier hat der er vermutlich wahre Worte gesprochen.
> Wenn du in einem Bodeneffekt stehst, oder du von umherwirbelnden Waffen attakiert wirst, kann man wohl von dir erwarten, dass du deinen Arsch bewegst.
> Im RL stehst du ja auch nicht auf der Straße, siehst ein Auto auf dich zufahren und denkst "so ne Scheisse, in ein paar Sekunden bin ich tot", sondern siehst zu, dass du dich in Sicherheit begibst.
> Movementkrüppel sind einer der Hauptgründe, weshalb Raids wipen.
> Hatten erst gestern wieder so einen Vollspaten in einem Naxx Twink-Raid. Der ist bei Grobbulus einfach stehen geblieben, selbst dann noch, als wir ihn im TS mit Namen angesprochen haben und ihm gesagt haben, dass er aus dem Raid laufen soll. Der ganze Raum war nach einer Umrundung komplett grün, die Heiler OOM, der Raid tot und unsere "geliebte" Eule durfte sich für den rest des Abends den Instanzeingang von außen betrachten.



AHA! Es ist also doch etwas anspruchsvoller als viele hier in diesem Forum behaupten? Etwas anderes habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Auch nicht, dass ich z.B. in einem Wirbel stehen bleibe. Ich habe von Leuten gesprochen die  behaupten es wäre "mit zusammenziehen und wegbomben" getan



Lootelf schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Raid Content aus Vanilla und BC stimmt das sogar. Aber so gänzlich skillbefreit darf man auch in WotLK nicht sein.
> Situational Awareness ist der Zauberbegriff. Gucken, was um sich herum passiert und adäquat reagieren.
> 
> Einem Mindestmaß an Spielerfahrung kann man von einem Level 80 Spieler ja wohl erwarten. Kauft ja nicht jeder fertige Charaktere bei Ebay.
> ...


Ergo bis auf deine Meinung alle Taktiken kennen zu müssen: Vollkommene Zustimmung!


----------



## Lootelf (16. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> Oh ja ich habe vergessen, dass es sich dabei um kein Spiel handelt - sondern um Arbeit. Das heißt das "Spiel", als solches  erleben und Taktiken ausknobeln? - Negativ! Aber da habe ich wohl falsche Anforderungen an das Spiel.
> Fakt ist
> 1. Du musst Topequipt sein
> 2. Du musst aufnahmefähig sein wenn eine Taktik durchgesprochen wird
> ...


War klar, dass diese Argumentationskette wieder losgestoßen werden musste.

Ja, WoW ist ein Spiel und wie das mit Spielen immer so ist, ist die Zeit die man für sie zur Verfügung hat, sehr begrenzt.
Wenn du meinst, jede Taktik für dich persönlich selbst auszuknobeln, dann ist das deine Entscheidung, sei dann aber so fair und unterrichte deine Mitspieler von deinem Vorhaben.
Wenn für dich der Content dann "schwer" ist, mag das aus deinem Standpunkt richtig sein. Mein Standpunkt ist, dass du es dir nur unnötig schwer machst.
Wenn du ein Ziel erreichen willst (z.B. dir Glühlampe in deiner Deckenbeleuchtung austauschen) kannst du natürlich jahrelang deine Sprungtechnik verbessern, oder du informierst dich, wie andere vor dir mit ähnlichen Situationen umgegangen sind und wirst feststellen, dass du nur eine Leiter brauchst.


Als wir die ersten Male im neuen Naxxramas waren, kannte auch nicht jeder alle Taktiken. Es gab im Netz vielleicht 3 oder 4 Naxx-Guides, die aber fehlerhaft und unvollständig waren. Vieles wussten wir aus dem alten Naxx, das wir insbesondere in den Wochen vor Patch 3.0 wieder regelmäßig besucht hatten. Vieles war aber auch überholt und musste neu gelernt werden.
Die Taktiken in Naxx sind aber sehr einfach und recht anspruchslos. Die meisten Bosse sind einfaches Tank&Spank bzw. erfordern nur unkomplizierte Bewegungsabläufe. Ab einer gewissen Gear-Qualität fallen viele Archievements von alleine, ohne dass dafür andere Taktiken erforderlich wären.





> AHA! Es ist also doch etwas anspruchsvoller als viele hier in diesem Forum behaupten?


Ich bitte dich!
Gerade beim angesprochenen Encounter bekommst du einen Totenkopf über deinem Char angezeigt, Bossmods machen einen Alarm, dass deine Nachbarn beim Musikantenstadl geweckt werden und der komplette Bildschirm färbt sich blau ein. Danach hast du 10 Sekunden Zeit dich aus dem Raid zu entfernen.
Jemand der nicht komplett zugekokst und vollgekifft ist und dessen Reaktionsvermögen nicht wesentlich schlechter als das eines toten Meerschweinchens ist, hat genug Zeit um zu gucken wo der beste Platz ist, sich gemütlich umzudrehen und dort hinzulaufen.
Dazu brauchste kein R0xx0r-Equip, oder irgendwelchen Skill - einfach nur ein Mindestmaß an Auffassungsgabe. Meine Güte, die Mehrzahl der WoW-Spieler ist zwischen 16 und Mitte 20,junge Menschen in der Blütezeit ihres Lebens und biologisch auf dem Höhepunkt ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit, reagieren aber so "schnell" wie ein rüstiger Endsiebziger nach einer misglückten Prostata-OP.

Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis und es entspricht auch nicht dem was ich unter "Spaß am Spiel" verstehe.


----------



## Antagonist (16. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Dazu brauchste kein R0xx0r-Equip, oder irgendwelchen Skill - einfach nur ein Mindestmaß an Auffassungsgabe. Meine Güte, die Mehrzahl der WoW-Spieler ist zwischen 16 und Mitte 20,junge Menschen in der Blütezeit ihres Lebens und biologisch auf dem Höhepunkt ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit, reagieren aber so "schnell" wie ein rüstiger Endsiebziger nach einer misglückten Prostata-OP.
> 
> Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis und es entspricht auch nicht dem was ich unter "Spaß am Spiel" verstehe.



Irgendwie scheinst du nicht zu verstehen was ich meine, bzw. ich habe um den Kern der Sache herumgeschwafelt. ABER genau was du in deinem letzten Absatz beschrieben hast habe auch ich gesagt (Erinnerung: Liste). 
Es geht hier um die Frage wie Noobs definiert werden (nicht von mir!) und ich bin der Überzeugung das diese Liste so stehen bleiben kann.

Weder will ich eine Diskussion lostreten noch sonstwie in Frage stellen, dass die Bereitschaft sich anzuhören was der Raidleit usw. zu sagen haben vorhanden sein muss. 
Es ist  nun mal so, dass WOW kein Strategiespiel ist - zu diesem Schluss bin ich auch gekommen. Aber BITTE wenn alles so einfach ist, warum frage ich mich dann wird sich ein Guide nach dem anderen reingezogen?   Nach einer chronologische Reihenfolge werden die Berufe geskillt, wenn man 80 ist musst du das und das besorgen -somst bist du nicht "tauglich". Ich frage mich dann warum spielt man das Spiel. Ich kann wenigstens behaupten es stehen noch einige Herausforderung vor uns. Wir haben Skill und einigermaßen das Equip aber wir halten uns nicht an jeden Guide.
Du hast dein Verständis was du unter "Spaß am Spiel" verstehst, ich habe meines - Alle sind glücklich


----------



## Lootelf (16. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> Aber BITTE wenn alles so einfach ist, warum frage ich mich dann wird sich ein Guide nach dem anderen reingezogen?   Nach einer chronologische Reihenfolge werden die Berufe geskillt, wenn man 80 ist musst du das und das besorgen -somst bist du nicht "tauglich". Ich frage mich dann warum spielt man das Spiel.



Ich kann an der Stelle nicht für andere antworten aber für mich.
Mir gefällt es, aus meinem Char das Optimum herauszuholen. Deshalb lese ich viele Guides, brüte pro Woche mehrere Stunden über meinen selbst geschriebenen Spreadsheets, lese unterschiedliche Taktiken und entwickle zusammen mit unserer Gilde auch alternative Taktiken, wenn wir der Meinung sind, dass man irgendwo noch was optimieren kann.
Dazu gehört aber auch, dass man nur die besten Verzauberungen hat, die jeweils beste Berufs-Kombination hat, nur feinste Sockelsteine verwendet und, und und. Ebenfalls gehört dazu, dass man auch die Fähigkeiten seiner Mitspieler kennt, dass man als Heiler weiß was der Tank dort vorn macht, wie die Spielmechaniken funktionieren etc. pp.

Das Spiel versteht jeder anders.

Manchen genügt es, Sonntags mit Freunden auf'm Bolzplatz bissel rumzukicken, andere spielen Fußball im Verein und gucken auf ihre Platzierung in der Regionalliga.

Beide haben ihren Spaß.

Erwartet aber bitte nicht, dass Bolzplatz-Fußballer mit zu einem Vereinsspiel mitgenommen werden, wo man nach 90 Minuten Spielzeit einen Pokal vom Platz tragen will.

Es fehl nun mal am Equip (ordentliche Sportbekleidung), an der Vorbereitung (Informationen über den Gegner und Grundwissen in der Sportmedizin) und der Spielerfahrung.

Nun kann man, dank Blizzard, Profi-Equip beim Händler kaufen - das macht euch aber noch nicht zu guten Fußballern.

Für den erfahrenen Fußballer ist das Spiel einfach, ihm sind alle Regeln in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen und er erkennt auch schwierige Spielsituationen schnell und kann sich aufgrund seiner Erfahrung auf die Situation einstellen und entsprechend reagieren. Für ihn ist Fußball leicht und wenn er (von Blizzard) in der 1. Bundesliga (Raid) auch nur Kreisliga-Vereine (anspruchslose Bosse) vorgesetzt bekommt, ist es für ihn sogar ZU LEICHT und er heult zu recht
Und wenn ein Bolzplatzkicker, von oben beschriebenen Kreisligisten (Bosse) vorgeführt wird, ist Fußball für ihn ZU SCHWER ist, weil auf seinem Platz nur "Profis" abhängen.
Eigentlich steht er aber nur auf dem falschen Platz.

Ein Raid ist kein Bolzplatz!

Vielleicht hilft ja der Vergleich beim Verständnis.


----------



## evalux (16. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die Mehrzahl der WoW-Spieler ist zwischen 16 und Mitte 20,junge Menschen in der Blütezeit ihres Lebens und biologisch auf dem Höhepunkt ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit,



DAS halte ich für ein absolutes Gerücht !!

Ich selbst bin 40, bin in einer Gilde, wo viele zwischen 30 und 50 sind, kenne sehr viele auch ausserhalb der Gilde, die zumindest die 30 schon überschritten haben. Was glaubst du, warum so viele Gilden schreiben "Mindestalter 18" ? Nur wegen Kiddie-Gedöns ? Nee, hat auch was mit der von dieser Altersgruppe vorgemachten Geschwindigkeit zu tun, die nicht nur mir die Lust am Spiel nimmt. Und es ist einfach Fakt, das du nie weisst, welches Alter derjenige vor dir hat, so er es dir nicht sagt.



> reagieren aber so "schnell" wie ein rüstiger Endsiebziger nach einer misglückten Prostata-OP.



So wie du dich über zu lahme Spieler ärgerst, ärgere ich mich über zu schnelle Spieler, die meinen, ihre Geschwindigkeit vorgeben zu müssen. Solche Leute führe ich gern absichtlich in nen Wipe, Rücksichtslosigkeit wird bei mir immer rücksichtslos bestraft.

Als ich mit 80 die Hero-Inis anfing, hab ich jeden der meckert, gesagt "Ich werd mir hier viele Feinde machen, das gehört für jeden Anfangs-Hero-Gänger dazu, wenn er mit euch Ich-hab-schon-alles-durch-und-brauch-nur-noch-Heromarken-Imbas das hier durchmacht. Wenn ich dich nerve: Du nervst mich auch ! " Es hat aber nur einmal jemand gemeckert, und der hat sich nach meinem Spruch entschuldigt, dass er so abgenervt war, und wir haben uns wieder vertragen.

Und einer war nach zig Wipes sogar so nett, mir richtig schnelles Heilen beizubringen. Ja, mein Lieber, das will auch gelernt sein. *Fussballspieler haben Trainer, aber wo sind die in WoW ??*



> Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis und es entspricht auch nicht dem was ich unter "Spaß am Spiel" verstehe.



Jedem sein Spass. Und ja, du bist zwar kein Kellerkind, aber von deinen Antworten her arrogant. Das ist meine Meinung. Ich bin froh, dass wir nicht in derselben Gilde sind.


----------



## Lichtdrache (16. März 2009)

ich habe mit druide auch ganz ge,ütlich gelvlt ohne stess und ziehe das mit twinks auch so durch nordend geniessen ohne stessiges lvln.

und habe genug zeit  bei mage beruf zu skilln hat ja eh ewig zeit.


----------



## nekori (16. März 2009)

mh naja  ich bin kein hardcore raider und habe auch keine gilde... dementsprechend hab ich alles rnd gemacht bis auf sartharion mit +2 +3 adds clear..  im januar c.a. wars vollbracht^^ also auch net sooooo lange


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. März 2009)

Habe selbst erlebt wie ne Randomgruppe auf meinem Realm Naxx in 2 Wochen das erste Mal clearte. Jetzt nach 3h30m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast jeder hat sein T7,5 Komplett. Für richtige Power-Elite-Oberroxxor-Raidgilden ist Naxx kein Problem. Und ich denke selbst die minderbemittelten Raidgilden freuen sich Naxxramas 25er noch vor 3.1 auf Farmstatus bringen zu können.


----------



## Woolv (16. März 2009)

Also ich habe die Erfolge

 - 20 x Schönstes Kinderlächeln an einem Tag
 - 5 x ich hab Dich lieb Papa an einem Tag
 - Du bist der beste Papa der Welt (Daily)

errungen.

Oh das war ja gar nicht WOW!
Ich spiel` wohl zu viel aus Spass mit lauter netten Leuten und geniesse den Inhalt des Contents, ohne mich gleich auf den Gipfel schiessen zu lassen.

Sich über die Erfolge in einem virtuellen Spiel zu definieren, ist sehr armselig. Versucht doch mal, ein paar Erfolge im RL zu erreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long!


----------



## Abigayle (16. März 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Erfolge
> 
> - 20 x Schönstes Kinderlächeln an einem Tag
> - 5 x ich hab Dich lieb Papa an einem Tag
> ...




Diese Erfolge sind echt die Schönsten! Oder auch der Rarefolg:

[Einzigartig] Des Kindes erste Schritte!

Mir ist wichtiger das es meinem Kind gutgeht, bevor ich mich ins Gameleben begebe, das mein RL intakt ist und ich meine sozialen Kontakte wie Freunde, Familie und Liebesleben pflege und hege.

Bei manchen Gilden habe ich so das Gefühl: WoW und sonst nichts, alles andere schalte ab, kein Urlaub, keine Familie, keine Freunde, nur gamen. Alles andere hast du nicht zu haben, basta. Zwang. Spiel oder du fliegst. 

Schade, das Spiel sollte Spass machen, das soziale Untereinader sollte da sein. Auch mal das Game ausmachen und so 1-2 Stunden einfach nur im TS sitzen und labern., über alltägliches: Das Maleur mit der Freundin, die Heiratspläne des Nachbarn oder die Gummibärchen auf die ich Heißhunger habe.

Da lass ich mich lieber Noob oder sonstwas nennen, als das mein Gamerleben aussieht wie Schwerstarbeit! Das Leben ist zu kurz Guys!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (16. März 2009)

Ich komm mir irgendwie gerade "noobig" vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Content clear? LoL Sarth. +3Adds im heroischen Modus werden ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal haben, wenn Arthas kommt xD
Obwohl ich ziemlich schnell 80 war (30.11) hatte ich Kel erst am 16.2 down...
Stört mich das? Nicht im geringsten! (Zumal ich 10er Raids ja sowieso lieber hab als 25er.)

Wieso sollte ich mich abhetzen und alles als erstes schaffen in einem SPIEL? Schön für jene, die Content nach 2 Wochen clear haben, obs Sinn macht oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Aber das elende Mimimi das alles zu leicht sei find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nur nervend sondern auch mehr als überflüssig.
Ich hab erst im Sommer letzten Jahres mit WoW angefangen, sprich Naxx und Co. sind meine ersten Raids überhaupt und ich finds absolut nicht zu leicht. Sondern eher angemessen und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad für nen Anfangsraid durchaus passend.

Es gibt Momente und Sachen in WoW die ich persönlich schöner und besser finde als mich selber zu stressen, wenn ich doch eigentlich Spass haben will. Habt ihr mal in Naxx die Musik laufen lassen? Bei Flickwerk ist mir ein Schauer über den Rücken gelaufen. Diese gruselige Musik und das "DPS Rennen" gegen den Enrage Timer, echt grandios!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ja man kann auch mit Leuten rein die nicht "imba super duper Roxxor" sind und es trotzdem ganz gut schaffen)

Und bevor ich mich gleich wieder verzieh, noch was zum Thema "Gilden die nur Spass haben wollen denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen" >.<
Wir sind z.B. ne Gilde die viel Wert auf Spass und das gute Miteinander legt, heisst aber noch lange nicht das wir nur rumstehen und chatten. Ich bezeichne uns gern als "Zielorientierte Spassgilde" sprich: Wir haben ein Ziel auf das wir zusammen hinarbeiten und erreichen wollen aber dennoch unseren Spass dabei haben. Was ist daran verwerflich oder schlecht?

Nun ist aber definitiv genug, geniesst es einfach und jammert nicht soviel rum. Die bei Blizzard werden schon wissen was sie tun, hat ja wunderbar geklappt bisher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. März 2009)

Apropo rnd Grps

Ich wurde mal nicht Naxx 10er mitgenommen weil ich "nur" 4k Dps fahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (16. März 2009)

Also ich bin ein "Normalo" spiele 2-3 Stunden am Tag und hab alles außer Maly Down!


----------



## Olynth (16. März 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Satharion 3 Drachen 13.01.09 ka wielange das addon da drausen war.



2Monate = 8Wochen


----------



## ST_Hidetsugu (16. März 2009)

Also ich fand den content auch viel zu einfach.
Ich mein leute die zu Classic schon in Naxx waren und dort einige Bosse down hatten (wie wir) kannten die taktik ja auch schon und von daher wars kein problem die selbe taktik eben wieder anzuwenden nur eben das die bosse diesmal freelot waren.

ich find im allgemeinen is WoW zu einfach gewurden und dieser ich sag mal verfall des spiels nimmt leider immer mehr zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
WoW classic war so genial ok es war zeitaufwändig aber es hat spaß gemacht wochen an nem boss zu wipen und dann wenn er down war sich zu freuen das mans gepackt hat!
ich dnek noch an bosse wie C´thun oder erste mal naxxramas das war geil!
ich erinner mich noch als wir anub gelegt haben nach i glaub 2abenden wie wir uns gefreut haben und dann gleich nen atiesh splitter.
ja das warn zeiten früher
wie man sich gefreut hat grüne items mit frost bzw natur resi zu finden die man dann für naxx bzw aq40 brauchte ^^

aber nun genug abgeschweife!
meines erachtens is WoW viel zu easy geworden weshalb wohl auch viele classic spieler den spaß verloren haben bzw verlieren.

lg Hidetsugu


----------



## Lootelf (17. März 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> *Fussballspieler haben Trainer, aber wo sind die in WoW ??*



Von denen gibt es reichlich. 
Der beste Lehrer ist die Erfahrung. Wer WoW mit dem Ziel spielt, mit Level 80 raiden gehen zu wollen, der tut gut daran einen Teil des Weges zum Maximallevel in den unzähligen 5er Instanzen zu gehen und dort das Gruppenspiel zu erlernen. Bedauerlicherweise haben gefühlte 80% aller WoW-Spieler ihren Charakter solo oder maximal zu zweit hochgegrindet. Die haben dann in den 80 Leveln nichts über Aggromanagement gelernt, gucken nicht auf ihre Mitspieler, sind mit vielen Spielsituationen überfordert und können meist nur 2 oder 3 ihrer unzähligen Fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen - haben also umgangssprachlich "keinen Skill".
Als ich noch meine eigene Gilde hatte, habe ich viele Stunden meines Lebens damit zugebracht, solchen Leuten das Spiel zu erklären. Ich hatte 70er in Bewerbungsgesprächen, die seit nem knappen Jahr WoW spielten und in der Zeit keine einzige Instanz von innen gesehen hatten. 
Da waren gute Leute dabei, die die Basics schnell drauf hatten, denen man die wichtigsten Sachen nur ein oder zweimal sagen musste, die nebenher noch Interesse gezeigt hatten und sich auch außerhalb von Raids und Instanzen mit ihrem Charakter beschäftigt haben und es gab (leider die große Mehrzahl) Leute, die eine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von weniger als 5 Minuten hatten und sich einen Scheiss gekümmert haben. Typische "zieh mich, ich brauch Epics" Mentalität.
Da kann ich dir Bewerbungen zeigen, da zieht's dir die Schuhe aus.



> Was glaubst du, warum so viele Gilden schreiben "Mindestalter 18" ? Nur wegen Kiddie-Gedöns ? Nee, hat auch was mit der von dieser Altersgruppe vorgemachten Geschwindigkeit zu tun, die nicht nur mir die Lust am Spiel nimmt. Und es ist einfach Fakt, das du nie weisst, welches Alter derjenige vor dir hat, so er es dir nicht sagt.



Glaubst du den Unsinn wirklich?
Wir haben das Mindestalter in unserer Gilde auch auf 18 gesetzt und überlegen gerade, ob wir es noch weiter nach oben setzen.
Wenn du einmal versucht hast, einen Raid mit 14-16 jährigen zu leiten, dir das unkonzentrierte Verhalten, kindisches Umherhüpfen ("ooops ich hab da was gepullt", oder "scheisse, ich bin runtergefallen") und das zügellose, laute und häufig auch ziemlich niveaulose Gequatsche im TS gegeben hast, dann verstehst du vielleicht. Ich hab keinen Bock als Raidleiter den Papa zu spielen und die Rasselbande alle 5min zur Ruhe zu ermahnen.
Wir sind an Leuten interessiert, die in der Lage sind, sich auch mal 3-4 Stunden am Stück zu konzentrieren, die im TS Ruhe geben, die mit Kritik umgehen können und die das Ziel unserer Gilde nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.
Eine uneingeschränkte Selbstbestimmung über den eigenen PC ist auch absolut erforderlich. Wir hatten es in der Vergangenheit öfter, dass uns die Spieler ausgegangen sind, wenn es abends mal später wurde, weil die Eltern einfach mal um 23:00 Uhr dem Junior den Saft abgedreht haben. Ich habe dabei volles Verständnis für die Eltern. Allerdings korrespondieren schulische Verpflichtungen und Jugendschutzauflagen nicht in jedem Fall mit unseren Gildenaktivitäten, weshalb wir klipp und klar von solchen Spielern Abstand nehmen.
Wir sind nun mal in unserer Gilde fast alle berufstätig und bekommen unter der Woche vor 20:00 keinen Raid zustande. Das heisst, dass Raids meist bis 24:00 dauern. Bei Firstkills oder wenn nur noch 1-2 Bosse stehen, wird auch mal ne Stunde überzogen.

Und was die von dir als nachteilig beschriebene Geschwindigkeit im Raid angeht.
Ich kenne deine Prioritäten im Leben nicht, aber ich bin froh, wenn wir an 1-2 Abenden den kompletten 25er Raid-Content durch haben. In der gewonnenen Zeit kann ich mich wichtigeren Dingen zuwenden. Mein Leben hat glücklicherweise mehr zu bieten, als nur WoW.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als zu wissen "morgen muss ich wieder online sein, damit wir Instanz XYZ weitermachen können".
Warum soll ich 3 Abende meiner Zeit in Naxx verschwenden, wenn ich den Laden auch in 3 Stunden leerräumen kann?
Ich kenne es aus Progress-Zeiten, wo man wirklich 5-6 Tage die Woche 4h am Stück raidet. Jeden Tag, zusätzlich zu den normalen 8-10h Arbeit weitere 4h lang hochkonzentriert sein, nicht abschalten können. Das ist anstrengend, das ist purer Stress. Würde ich mir das jede Woche geben müssen, wäre ich ein Fall für die Klappsmühle. Davon abgesehen, dass ich kein Privatleben mehr hätte.

Ich weiss schon, was jetzt kommt.
"WoW ist nur ein Spiel.... bla, bla,bla."

Tja, WoW ist nun mal ein TEAMspiel. Ich habe mich einer Raid-Gilde angeschlossen. Wenn ich zu den geplanten Raidzeiten nicht online bin, versaue ich 24 anderen Spielern den Abend. So wie ich meinen Alltag so plane, dass ich pünktlich zum Raid komme, verlasse ich mich auf 24 andere Spieler, dass sie dasselbe tun. Nur so kann ein erfolgreicher Raid funktionieren. Da ist kein Platz für irgendwelche Ego-Aktionen. Ich kann beim oben angesprochenen Beispiel des Fußballspiels auch nicht einfach zuhause bleiben, wenn ein Liga-Spiel ist. Wenn ich Sport im Verein (WoW in einer Raid-Gilde) betreiben will, habe ich nicht nur Vergünstigungen (immer eine Gruppe zum spielen, gegenseitige Hilfe) sondern auch Verpflichtungen.

Bin ich fix bei der Sache und gut vorbereitet, ist meine "Verpflichtung" ggü. der Gilde nach einem Abend beendet und ich kann in der restlichen Zeit der Woche WoW spielen (bissel twinken, Ruf farmen, mich auf den Früchten meines Erfolgs ausruhen) oder halt anderen Freizeitaktivitäten nachgehen.

Ich weiss, erfolgreichen Gilden sagt man ja gerne nach, dass sie kein Privatleben hätten. Alles Arbeitslose, die 24/7 nur WoW zocken und so.
Ich möchte an der Stelle gerne einen anderen Blickwinkel eröffnen: 
Während die "Wipen macht Spaß"-Fraktion noch am ersten Boss schnetzelt, sind wir durch die Instanz schon durch. Wir müssen keine 24/7 spielen, um den Content zu erleben. Wir haben mehr Zeit für unser Privatleben als verbissene Taktikverweigerer, die nach 7 Tagen hardcore raiden immernoch nichts gerissen haben.


----------



## Unfassbar (17. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Ich weiss, erfolgreichen Gilden sagt man ja gerne nach, dass sie kein Privatleben hätten. Alles Arbeitslose, die 24/7 nur WoW zocken und so.
> Ich möchte an der Stelle gerne einen anderen Blickwinkel eröffnen:
> Während die "Wipen macht Spaß"-Fraktion noch am ersten Boss schnetzelt, sind wir durch die Instanz schon durch. Wir müssen keine 24/7 spielen, um den Content zu erleben. Wir haben mehr Zeit für unser Privatleben als verbissene Taktikverweigerer, die nach 7 Tagen hardcore raiden immernoch nichts gerissen haben.



Genau davor verschließen solche Neider immer die Augen. Die Topgilden investieren halt am anfang ein wenig mehr Zeit und sind mitunter als ersten durch die neuen Instanzen aber unterm Strich raiden diese Leute weniger als normale Gilde oder sogenannte Casuals, die sich Wochenlang durch Instanzen wipen die Topspieler in wenigen Stunden meistern.


----------



## Antagonist (17. März 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Genau davor verschließen solche Neider immer die Augen. Die Topgilden investieren halt am anfang ein wenig mehr Zeit und sind mitunter als ersten durch die neuen Instanzen aber unterm Strich raiden diese Leute weniger als normale Gilde oder sogenannte Casuals, die sich Wochenlang durch Instanzen wipen die Topspieler in wenigen Stunden meistern.



Ich wüsste nicht warum man auf Leute neidisch sein sollte, die zwar unter drei Stunden, aber immer wieder durch dieselbe Ini rushen um sich noch besser auszurüsten und vor lauter Lilaness den kompletten Spass am Spiel verlieren weil ihnen die Herausforderung fehlt. 

Jeder &#8222;Topspieler&#8220; wir um einiges mehr an &#8222;played time&#8220; aufweisen, weil er die Erfahrungen ja irgendwie sammeln und die perfekten Rotas trainieren musste. Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung so. 

Ja die Casuals wipen sich wochenlang durch die Instanzen, während die Topgilden die Ini in der Zwischenzeit 20 mal durchmachen &#8211; ich sehe dabei nicht inwiefern die Casuals dabei mehr raiden. Die Zeit bleibt die gleiche. Den im Gegensatz zu den Topgilden gibt es nicht den zwang eine Ini innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums 3 x clear haben zu müssen. Wenn es innerhalb von drei Stunden nicht klappt dann halt morgen oder nächste Woche oder in zwei Wochen&#8230; In einer Topgilde hast du am Di, Do, Fr (willkürliche Wochentage) auf der Matte zu stehen und zu raiden.  

Das sind einfach verschieden Herangehensweisen und Ansichten wie man das Spiel spielen will. Je nach Ehrgeiz des Spielers. Deswegen muss man wie Lootelf es schon treffend formuliert hat die passende &#8222;Mannschaft&#8220; für sich und seine Ambitionen finden.

Und um den Brückenschlag wieder zurück zum Thema zu vollziehen, genau diese Leute (zu denen zähle ich mich auch) die etwas gelassener an die Sache rangehen, deshalb weniger spielen, deshalb ein schlechteres Equip aufweisen und für die  deshalb einige Instanzen, die für Vielspieler blind zu meistern sind, sich als schwierig erweisen, das sind Noobs. 

Aber wir haben noch viele Schlachten zu schlagen, Niederlagen wegzustecken und Siege davonzutragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (/Pathosmodus off)


----------



## JohnnyWurlock (17. März 2009)

Naja ich muss erlich sagen mit den Lvln lass ich mir sehr sehr viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da ich neben bei noch viel Skate


----------



## Shintuargar (17. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> Ja die Casuals wipen sich wochenlang durch die Instanzen, während die Topgilden die Ini in der Zwischenzeit 20 mal durchmachen – ich sehe dabei nicht inwiefern die Casuals dabei mehr raiden. Die Zeit bleibt die gleiche. Den im Gegensatz zu den Topgilden gibt es nicht den zwang eine Ini innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums 3 x clear haben zu müssen. Wenn es innerhalb von drei Stunden nicht klappt dann halt morgen oder nächste Woche oder in zwei Wochen… In einer Topgilde hast du am Di, Do, Fr (willkürliche Wochentage) auf der Matte zu stehen und zu raiden.



Das ist aber falsch. Dein Denkfehler dabei ist, dass du vergisst das die Raidinstanzen eine ID haben. Ein Raid A und ein Raid B haben beide die selbe Anzahl an Raidtagen in der Woche. Raid A schafft den derzeitigen Content an einem Abend, Raid B an dem selben Abend die Hälfte von Naxxramas. Am nächsten Abend macht Raid B Naxxramas leer und den Rest, Raid A macht nichts und dessen Mitglieder widmen sich dem RealLife. Raid A kann nichts mehr machen, weil bis zum nächsten Mittwoch alles leer ist.

Raid B verbringt also effektiv mehr Zeit im Spiel als Raid A um das selbe zu erreichen wie Raid A, nämlich alles leer zu räumen. Deswegen kann man nicht sagen, dass alle, die etwas wie Raid A schaffen grundsätzlich kein Leben mehr haben. Im Endeffekt haben sie - sofern sie dann an den raidfreien Abenden nicht twinken oder anderweitig etwas im game unternehmen - sogar weniger Zeit im Spiel verbracht.

Darauf wollte z.B. Unfassbar hinaus.


----------



## Technocrat (17. März 2009)

Roque12345 schrieb:


> Aloah,
> also wennsch die meisten Themen hier so les sind ja hier nur Oberprofis am Start. Trau mich kaum zu schreiben.
> 
> Aber hattet ihr wirklich schon alle 4 Wochen nach WotLK Content clear?



Nein, hatten sie nicht. Die Typen die hier sowas faseln, wollen bloß ihre "leetness" raushängen lassen. Die paar Gestalten, die so gut sind, schreiben nicht im buffed Forum.


----------



## Technocrat (17. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum man auf Leute neidisch sein sollte, die zwar unter drei Stunden, aber immer wieder durch dieselbe Ini rushen um sich noch besser auszurüsten und vor lauter Lilaness den kompletten Spass am Spiel verlieren weil ihnen die Herausforderung fehlt.



/signed

Das sind nämlich die simpel Gestrickten, die überhaupt nicht begriffen haben, worum es bei WoW  eigentlich geht. Merke: Skill != Intelligenz


----------



## Natsumee (17. März 2009)

nach 6 wochen content clear .... alles klar


content ist erst clear wen sartharion mit 3 drachen gekillt wurde....


----------



## Antagonist (17. März 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das ist aber falsch. Dein Denkfehler dabei ist, dass du vergisst das die Raidinstanzen eine ID haben. Ein Raid A und ein Raid B haben beide die selbe Anzahl an Raidtagen in der Woche. Raid A schafft den derzeitigen Content an einem Abend, Raid B an dem selben Abend die Hälfte von Naxxramas. Am nächsten Abend macht Raid B Naxxramas leer und den Rest, Raid A macht nichts und dessen Mitglieder widmen sich dem RealLife. Raid A kann nichts mehr machen, weil bis zum nächsten Mittwoch alles leer ist.
> 
> Raid B verbringt also effektiv mehr Zeit im Spiel als Raid A um das selbe zu erreichen wie Raid A, nämlich alles leer zu räumen. Deswegen kann man nicht sagen, dass alle, die etwas wie Raid A schaffen grundsätzlich kein Leben mehr haben. Im Endeffekt haben sie - sofern sie dann an den raidfreien Abenden nicht twinken oder anderweitig etwas im game unternehmen - sogar weniger Zeit im Spiel verbracht.
> 
> Darauf wollte z.B. Unfassbar hinaus.



Hehe ja wenn man das nur auf eine instanz bezieht dann wäre das ein klassischer epic selfown meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe es schon verstanden, dass wärend die "normale" Gruppe in einer Ini festhängt, die andere meherere abschließen kann. Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist , dass die "guten raids" lange dafür gebraucht haben (um sich auszurüsten, sich einzuspielen usw.) und das nimmt meines erachtens eben mehr Zeit in Anspruch. Spieler die diese Motivation nicht haben oder deren Gilde es nicht voraussetzt  müssen eben nicht perfekt ausgestattet sein und jeden Kniff ihres Charakters kennen. Deshalb besteht auch nicht der Zwang eine Ini unbedingt diese Woche abzuschließen. Außerdem, gehen die Topgilden nur einmal in der Woche raiden oder in Instanzen? Das ist keine rhetorische Frage - ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung. Ich kann mir es nur nicht vorstellen, lass mich in dieser Hinsicht aber gerne belehren.


----------



## Antagonist (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Merke: Skill != Intelligenz



Mist, Ich dachte man bekommt Skill durch den Magierbuff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Das sind nämlich die simpel Gestrickten, die überhaupt nicht begriffen haben, worum es bei WoW  eigentlich geht. Merke: Skill != Intelligenz


Eigentlich ist diese Aussage zu dumm um sie zu kommentieren. Aber ich bin mir heute ausnahmswese mal für gar nix zu schade.

Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, dass Blizzard zwar in regelmäßigen Abständen neuen Raidcontent liefert, den erfolgreich zu bestreiten deiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach aber nicht der Sinn von WoW ist.
Zu so einer zweifelhaften Ansicht muss man erst mal kommen. Dazu meinen Glückwunsch.
Danach noch frech zu behaupten, dass Skill nicht zwingend die Intelligenz des Spielers erfordert, zeigt mir, dass du bei deiner Aussage keine 5 Sekunden nachgedacht hast.
Das Optimum aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen erfordert zumindest mathematische Grundkenntnisse, das Reagieren auf Situationen im Raid erfordert einen kühlen Kopf und Kreativität und das Erwerben grundlegender Klassenkenntnisse und Kenntnisse der Spielmechanik erfordert auch ein gewisses Mindestmaß an Intelligenz.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich auf Buffed.de ein guter Durchschnitt der Community findet. Ein kurzer Blick in die Klassenforen genügt, um zu sehen, welche Abgründe an Unwissenheit und falschem, bzw fehlendem Klassenverständnis sich hier auf tun. 
Gar nicht mitgerechnet, die komplett merkbefreiten (die Dunkelziffer wird auf astronomische Größen geschätzt), die sogar noch zu doof sind, sich wenigstens hier noch ein paar Tips zu holen.




Natsumee schrieb:


> content ist erst clear wen sartharion mit 3 drachen gekillt wurde....


Definitionssache.
Den Content an sich (also alle Spielinhalte) clear zu bekommen, ist praktisch unmöglich. Beschränkt man sich auf den Raid-Content, ist dieser mit dem Tod aller vorhandenen Raidbosse erschöpft.
Ob du nun die Hard-Modes aller Bosse noch dazu zählst, ist deine eigene Entscheidung. 
Für mich ist S3D nur ein Archievement und zählt nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Content.
Würde da nicht jedes Mal ein Flugmount droppen, hätte sich unsere Gilde den Spaß sicher auch nur max 2-3x angetan, denn der Item-Loot weicht vom S2D nicht mehr ab.


----------



## sponge722 (17. März 2009)

also wenn ich da dran denke wie lang ich gebraucht hab um naxx 10 mal zu clearen^^

wir hatten glaube ich ca 100 wipes bei saphiron xD, keiner wusste warum und dann war er auf einmal down, einfach so ohne viel klamauks^^ 

für 25er raids sind wir in der gilde zu wenig, aber mit raidbündnis gehts so halbwegs

zum thema randoms:

hab an einem abend mit ner rnd gruppe um 19:00 mit naxx begonnen, danach sarth mit einem add  (2. try) und dann noch maly 10er^(2. try), um 00:30 lag ich selig im bett und hab geschlafen^^
und trotz gildenmembermangel würd ich nie ans wechseln denken weil die leute einfach so genial drauf sind, ich sag wenn du mit deinen gildies sogar am wipen noch deinen spaß hast, bist du in der richtigen gilde^^ (bin in der jetzigen gilde seit ungefähr 4 monaten)

also für mich steht der spaß ganz klar an erster stelle, und ich denk mal so solls auch sein


----------



## Mäuserich (17. März 2009)

Ich habe zum Start von WotLK zwei Wochen Urlaub gehabt und bin in etwas unter einer Woche auf 80 gezogen weil ich im Vorfeld schon Leute für einen zukünftigen 25er Raid rekrutiert hatte und schnell loslegen wollte.

Sehr schnell habe ich bemerkt das das schnelle hochleveln einfach nur vollkommen spassfrei ist/war und als wir das erste mal Naxx gingen schafften wir es nur den Spinnenflügel zu clearen. (viele Random frisch-80er weil die Raidleute alle noch am Leveln waren)

In den folgenden Wochen siechte mein Raid so dahin, viele nahmen es nicht wirklich ernst, wir füllten immer noch mit Randoms (ca. 4/10) auf weil selbst nach über einem Monat immer noch nicht genug Leute 80 waren. Viele Mitglieder hielten es auch nicht für nötig sich an die Absprachen zu halten und und und... Als wir uns mühsam bis Saphiron vorgearbeitet hatten verliessen uns einige wichtige Leute um zu Raids zu wechseln die alles clear hatten, aber auch ich verlor die Lust... Das hatte nichts mit Wipen zu tun sondern mit der Athmosphäre die wir im Raid hatten und das ich mich in Nordend nicht so heimisch fühlte wie in der Scherbenwelt, ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr auf 80er zocken! Die stellvertretende Raidleitung übernahm und ich begann exessiv zu twinken was mir letztendlich die Freude an WoW wiederbrachte.

Seit 2 Wochen habe ich so langsam wieder Lust am raiden bekommen und mich einer kleinen Gruppe von Leuten angeschlossen mit denen ich damals Gruul geraidet habe und mit denen ich jetzt Naxx 10 einmal pro Woche gehe. Der Raid schafft nicht viel (Durschnitts DPS dürfte so um die 1,8 k / Spieler liegen) aber ich kenne die Leute und im TS ist eine bomben-Stimmung! Mit meiner Druidin werde ich dann (sobald sie denn 80 ist ^^) einen 25er Raid suchen und da wieder etwas mehr auf Leistung raiden.

Mein derzeitiger Stand ist also: Naxx (10) alles bis auf Kel down, restliche Raids nicht mal von innen gesehen

Was die Diskussion von Antagonist und Lootelf angeht: also irgendwie habt ihr ja beide Recht, Spass ist Definitionssache (habe zu BC Zeiten auch in beiden Formen geraidet und finde persönlich beide gleich spassig) der Content ist leichter aber nicht vollkommen skillfrei zu bewerkstelligen. Bitte diskutiert weiter, ist lustig zu lesen.

Und zur Gruppeneinteilung von Ohrensammler: soviel Wahrheit und doch so witzig ^^ Danke: Made my Day!!!


----------



## Gunny01 (17. März 2009)

Naja ich hab zwei Tage bis auf 80 gebraucht und dann noch mal ca. 7 std um den content zu clearen.
Natürlich ohne schlaf^^

/ironie off


Kann die leute net leiden die nur pralen.
Arbeitslos und stolz darauf?

Ich hänge immer noch mitten im content und es macht spass, geh oft rnd und das klappt auch meistens.

So long


----------



## Anburak-G (17. März 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Sehr schnell habe ich bemerkt das das schnelle hochleveln einfach nur vollkommen spassfrei ist/war


Das ist (wie ich finde) sehr schade, weil die meisten hier wirklich den eigentlichen Sinn des Spiels vergessen:
Spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antagonist (17. März 2009)

Richtig Mäuserich,

meine Wenigkeit hätte keinen Spass in einer Gilde die einen bestimmten Skill- und Equipstand voraussetzt und die dementsprechend nur über eine geringe Fehlertoleranz verfügt. Dafür reichen meine Fähigkeiten einfach nicht. (Geschweige den das eine solche Gilde sich meiner annehemen würde)

Genauso würde Lootelf die Krise kriegen, wenn er mit Leuten losziehen müsste deren Reaktionszeit auf Grund mangelndem Training zu wünschen übrig lässt die stattdessen im TS rumgiggeln und sich darüber amüsieren wie heroisch sie wieder das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. 

Beide sind jeweils auf Grund ihrer Anforderungen an das Spiel fehl am Platz.


----------



## Deepender (17. März 2009)

ich finde es sau lustig, wenn sich die loser gilde heute als "Obermacker Gilde" bezeichnet, nur weil sie den content clear hatten..... also echt arm, was soll an naxx ne herausvorderung sein?? oder malygos, die achievements mit 6 minuten und unter 20 leuten is genau so lame, nein ich will nicht angeben, aber das was ich mal schwieriger fand war der unsterbliche.... zwar an der id geschafft wo wir auch das ziel hatten, aber war an vielen ecken ziemlich eng!

ich hoffe mir das ulduar krass schwer wird, nein hier sind auch nicht nur oberprofies, aber der content von heute is zum lachen!

Naja 3d war auch bissel härter! Das war mal wieder schön aber naja.....


t8 sollte es in ulduar auch erst ab dem schwierigkeits grad geben, wo es wirklich SEHR schwer ist, und so paar lame items für die low grade


----------



## Shintuargar (17. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon verstanden, dass wärend die "normale" Gruppe in einer Ini festhängt, die andere meherere abschließen kann. Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist , dass die "guten raids" lange dafür gebraucht haben (um sich auszurüsten, sich einzuspielen usw.) und das nimmt meines erachtens eben mehr Zeit in Anspruch. Spieler die diese Motivation nicht haben oder deren Gilde es nicht voraussetzt  müssen eben nicht perfekt ausgestattet sein und jeden Kniff ihres Charakters kennen. Deshalb besteht auch nicht der Zwang eine Ini unbedingt diese Woche abzuschließen. Außerdem, gehen die Topgilden nur einmal in der Woche raiden oder in Instanzen? Das ist keine rhetorische Frage - ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung. Ich kann mir es nur nicht vorstellen, lass mich in dieser Hinsicht aber gerne belehren.



Naja, der Zwang besteht eher darin, seine Wunschitems zu bekommen und sich weiter zu verbessern. Und vorallem mit seinen Kollegen etwas ingame zu unternehmen. Das ist ja eine Sache die jeder selbst für sich vereinbaren muss, wo er seine Prioritäten setzt. Wenn jemand kein Interesse daran hat, sich selbst zu verbessern (sowohl seine Spielfigur als auch seine Spielweise) ist das für mich vollkommen ok. Aber so Leute wirst du in "guten" Raids eher weniger finden, besonders wenn die Raidleiter drauf achten, was ihre "Schützlinge" so machen im Laufe der Zeit.

Denn wer sich mit seinem Charakter auseinandersetzt, wird automatisch dazu beitragen, dass es besser läuft. Simples Beispiel: Krieger A und Krieger B, beide auf Schaden ausgerichtet. Es muss ein Add während eines Bosskampfes getankt werden. Der Tank des Adds fällt um, das Add schickt sich an den Raid nacheinander auseinander zu nehmen. Krieger A prügelt weiter stur auf den Boss, Wipe. Krieger B würde Schild anziehen, in Verteidigungshaltung wechseln und versuchen(!) das Add zu tanken, um eventuell noch Zeit rauszuschinden den Boss doch noch legen zu können.

Beide Raid haben die selben Startbedingungen gehabt und nun zwei unterschiedliche Wege: Der eine muss es erneut versuchen, und der andere zieht währenddessen weiter. Aber das hatte nun nichts mit einem größeren Zeitaufwand zu tun. Ich kann dir da soweit nur recht geben, dass es auch Erfahrungswerte sind, die da mit reinspielen. Wer schon lange raidet weiß, worauf es ankommt. Aber wieso sollte man als "Neuling" nicht von diesen Erfahungen profitieren? Man muss es nur wollen. Und es ist nichts, wofür man sich groß strecken müsste. Gut, meiner Meinung nach.

Was deine letzte Frage angeht: Wir haben normalerweise drei Raidtage plus einen falls ein anderer Termin nicht zustande kam. Im Normalfall reicht uns ein Tag für alles, manchmal verschieben wir Sartharion 3D auf einen Termin, wo Leute können die bisher nicht die Gelegenheit hatten dabei zu sein. Manchmal läuft es auch etwas schlechter und die Zeit reicht nicht für alles an einem Abend. In der Tat ist es dann so, dass die anderen Tage nichts gemacht wird wenn alles an einem Abend geschafft wurde. Die einen twinken, die anderen sind gar nicht online. Wie gesagt, durch die ID der Instanzen kannst du nicht mehrfach rein. Wenn du Malygos Mittwochs killst, musst du bis zum nächsten Mittwoch warten, bis du das erneut machen kannst. Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn, absichtlich schlechter zu spielen, damit wir alle Tage ausfüllen und es schwerer wird. Und ich denke, "mein" Raid ist sicher kein Highendraid.


----------



## Freaking (17. März 2009)

Es ist halt schade...jeder Kackboon kann sich ne Gilde suchen und Equip abstauben, wenn du mal Naxx gehn willst...kannst vergessen, die sagen: Ich habe T7.5, ich bin gut...aber dann sind es doch solche die bei der Großwitwe erstmal alles Adds umnuken und dann bei nem Wipe flamen, weil der Boss den Tank niedergemacht hat
Ich finde man kommt zu leicht an gutes Equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fadalus (17. März 2009)

alle reden hier von sarth+3d
is auch heftig, aber habt ihr denn schon maly in unter 6 min down?
würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## Lootelf (17. März 2009)

Antagonist schrieb:


> meine Wenigkeit hätte keinen Spass in einer Gilde die einen bestimmten Skill- und Equipstand voraussetzt und die dementsprechend nur über eine geringe Fehlertoleranz verfügt.


Nun, ganz so schlimm sind wir nicht. Equip ist grundsätzlich Nebensache. Das Zeug ist schnell besorgt. Auch gestatten wir unseren Spielern, dass sie ihre Fehler machen. Es ist uns schon klar, dass hinter jedem Mitspieler ein Mensch steckt und keine Maschine. Ärgerlich wird es nur, wenn dieselben Fehler immer und immer wieder gemacht werden und sich so überhaupt kein Lernerfolg einstellen will.



> Genauso würde Lootelf die Krise kriegen, wenn er mit Leuten losziehen müsste deren Reaktionszeit auf Grund mangelndem Training zu wünschen übrig lässt die stattdessen im TS rumgiggeln und sich darüber amüsieren wie heroisch sie wieder das Zeitliche gesegnet haben.


Och, nun stell mich mal nicht als komplett spaßbefreit hin. 
Ich konnte mich beispielsweise köstlich darüber amüsieren, als ein Jäger und ich bei Thaddius 3x hintereinander den Sprung von der Plattform nicht geschafft haben und der Kerl schon auf 50% war, bevor wir in den Kampf eingreifen konnten.
Auch sehr lustig der Magier, der bei Sapphiron im Eisregen stand und sich geistesgegenwärtig rausgeblinzelt hat -- blöderweise genau in's Spalten von Sapphiron.
Ich glaube, dass wir beim Thema "Kreative Sterbehilfe" genauso einfallsreich sind, wie andere Gilden.
Kann man alles machen, ist immer wieder lustig, wenn ganz einfache, menschliche Fehler sind, die eine gewisse Situationskomik mit sich bringen.

Ebenfalls immer wieder gern gesehen: Schurkenhandel auf einen Priester und dann erst mal alle Trinkets und CDs zünden.
Gildenintern laufen auch in jedem Raid bei dem wir Randoms mitnehmen, Wetten, wer sich von denen bei Heigan als GröGaZ (Größter Gimp aller Zeiten) outet.

Bis zu einem gewissen Maß ist alles lustig oder wenigstens gut erträglich.

Aber ich hab auch genug andere Sachen erlebt, bei denen mir schon bei der Erinnerung daran wieder alles heiß und kalt den Rücken runterläuft.
- 16min Kampf bei Kel'Thuzad (10er Twink-Run) zwei Random-Schurken mit zusammen (!) 2500 DPS und unser einziger guter DD disconnect wegen PC-Defekt
- Volltrottel, die 5x in Folge bei den Blobs hinter Patchwerk sterben und dann den Geist freilassen (natürlich nur, wenn kein Hexer im Raid ist)
- besagte Eule, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, bei Grobbulus den kompletten Boden grün zu färben (verstecktes Archievement?)

usw. usf.

Und das immer dann, wenn man Sonntag nachmittag ganz gemütlich mit seinem Twink durch Naxx ziehen will.

Da lässte Nerven und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Thysos (17. März 2009)

Was redet ihr immer von Sinn der Spiels? Der Sinn des Spiels ist für jeden ein anderer. Einer will eben in 7 Tage auf 80 leveln, ein anderen braucht 2 Monate. WoW hat nicht den EINEN Sinn. jeder spielt wie er es für richtig hält.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## ChAzR (17. März 2009)

mh ich sag ma so meine gilde ist net platz 1 aufm server aber großes potenzial steckt auf jeden drin...bis auf ein paar ausnahmen sehr gut!
Aber dieser Content war wirklich easy going...also wirklich....ich kann schon verstehen dass man zögert hier rein zu schreiben aber selbst wenn egal..^^

Ob man den Content clear hat oder nicht is ja mal egal...darauf kommts ja jetzt garnicht an^^
Aber mal ehrlich jetzt der content ist nicht schwer ^^ wenn man random schon sartha mit 3 adds legt was mit abstand der härteste encounter ist dann frag ich mich obs wirklich so krass ist.^^


----------



## Technocrat (17. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, dass Blizzard zwar in regelmäßigen Abständen neuen Raidcontent liefert, den erfolgreich zu bestreiten deiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach aber nicht der Sinn von WoW ist.
> Zu so einer zweifelhaften Ansicht muss man erst mal kommen. Dazu meinen Glückwunsch.



Danke, das war wirklich einfach. Siehst Du, ich weiß nämlich wofür das RP in MMORPG steht. Dies bedeutet primär zwei Dinge: ich weiß, das man WoW nicht durchspielen kann und das mir der Spaß an WoW nicht ausgeht. Wer das nicht weiß, glaubt natürlich, es ginge um irgendeinen Highscore wer wann alle Bosse umgelegt hat.  Solche Leute brauchen ständig Nachschub, weil sie sich nichts selber ausdenken können und nur zum Umlegen von computergesteuerten Gegnern genügend Intellekt haben. Klar, das Blizz auch solche Clientel bedient, schließlich zahlen solche Leute auch. Also gibt es regelmäßige neue Drohnen, auf die die trainierten hm, nennen wir sie mal "Raider" eindreschen können. 

Kreative Spieler hingegen benutzen Instanzen allenfalls mal als Hintergrund für ein Gruppenerlebis, über das man in der Taverne ausschweifend flunkern kann.


----------



## sponge722 (17. März 2009)

"in der taverne flunkern kann" rofl, made my day^^

zum thema randoms, du kannst ne gute gruppe erwischen oder ne voll beknackte, war mal naxx 25 da war ein hexer (dämo geskillt) mit satten 900 dps, was machte er? einen einzigen dot und der rest waren shadow bolts, schon erwähnt das er keine splitter für portal mehr hatte und er ohne pet kämpfte? oder ein grün blau equipter priest der fast full epic rauskam

und schurkenhandel auf heal is mal ne geile idee^^, meine dummheiten beschränken sich auf saphi mit krachbummflitzer zu pullen (nich gemacht, aber knapp dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und ein paar wipes zu verursachen

<<<<schurke>>>>>


----------



## Littelbigboss (17. März 2009)

der erste 80 hat 2 tage gebraucht wie kan ensidia dan nach 1 tag den content clear haben?


----------



## Heelo (17. März 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> oO
> Nach 1 Tag wotlk content clear soll ich das glauben?
> Woher haben die denn das eq her ? geschweige vom lvln, kann mir nicht vorstellenn das man innerhalb von 8 std  80 wird und dann nach 5 std full t7 hat und den content auf hc cleart...




naja die haben maly 25er mit sunwell gear gecleart und kurz vorher waren die die naxx und haben die leutz eben noch equipt (tank/healer) und noch bissle wipen war der auch schon down das konnte man auch irwenwo lesen sry aber fragt mich mich mehr genau wo


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (17. März 2009)

Hmm Gibts ne Mittelschicht zwischen "Pro" Gilden und Normal Wow Spieler ?

Wenn Ja seh ich mich und unsere Gilde da.

Naxx Zehn clear, Sarth üben wir auch noch mit Einem Drachen, Malygos .. Ja die Flugphase.. Ich hasse sie .. Zehn Prozent .. 


25er Content Naxx gibts noch "Abstimmungs"probleme "Wo war gleich noch mal Positiv und wo Negativ?" *Zischel*Brutzel* Raid Tod.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwei Flügel clear Clear, Spinnen und Seuchen .. Beim Rest hapert es noch an den Endbossen..

Aber so long .. Es ist ein Spiel, klar ist es ärgerlich wenn jemand en Fehler bei nem Encounter macht und der komplette Raid bei 1% stirbt .. Aber was will man machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß von einer Gilde bei uns die 25er nur noch wegen den Erfolgen macht .. Naja wems Spaß macht.

Und @Freaking

_Es ist halt schade...jeder Kackboon kann sich ne Gilde suchen und Equip abstauben, wenn du mal Naxx gehn willst...kannst vergessen, die sagen: Ich habe T7.5, ich bin gut...aber dann sind es doch solche die bei der Großwitwe erstmal alles Adds umnuken und dann bei nem Wipe flamen, weil der Boss den Tank niedergemacht hat
Ich finde man kommt zu leicht an gutes Equip_

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. mir sagte mal ein Heilschami  folgenden Spruch .. Das schlimme ist .. Er meinte das Ernst !

*"Bosstaktik ? Muß ich nicht kennen !, ich bin doch kein Tank.."*


mittlerweile hat er T7,5 fast komplett (wo er sehr viel Wert drauf legt das es ... komma Fünf... ist) Er überlegt sich bei einer unserer Topgilden zu bewerben. Nachdem seine jetztige Gilde Ihn ausgestattet hat natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann seinen Schami aber null komma Null spielen, "Schnelligkeit der Natur?? Noch nie gehört ... Was macht das ?" 

Ja die T7 Tokens  bekommt man echt zu leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Danke, das war wirklich einfach. Siehst Du, ich weiß nämlich wofür das RP in MMORPG steht. .


Du hast den Schuss echt nicht gehört.
Blos weil du in WoW versuchst Rollenspiel zu spielen, bedeutet es nicht, dass das der einzig wahre Sinn in WoW ist, aber als genau das stellst du es hin.
Leute wie du haben noch weniger vom Spiel begriffen, als Magier mit Tankschwertern.

Für euch braucht es keinen neuen Content. Ihr hockt den ganzen Tag in irgendwelchen Kneipen rum, kauft überteuertes Equip vom NPC und freut euch des Lebens.
Wobei ich mir gerade die Frage stelle, weshalb ihr eurem Hobby nicht im RL fröhnt?
Als ich jung war und es noch keine Online-Rollenspiele gab, habe ich mit echten Freunden in echten Inns, bei richtigen Bier abgehangen und wir haben nächtelang Pen&Paper Rollenspiele gespielt, bis uns der Wirt rausgeworfen hat.

Du reduzierst das ganze Spiel auf vielleicht 5% des gesamten Inhalts und bezeichnest deine kleine Welt als "Den Sinn von WoW".
Vielen Dank für die tiefen Einblicke in dein Seelenleben.

Muss man eigentlich sehr schwer soziopathisch sein, wenn man WoW nur als grafischen Chatroom nutzt?


----------



## Sinixus (17. März 2009)

Nein Content nicht clear und dazu wirds auch nicht mehr kommen. WoW an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## Lootelf (17. März 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> _...aber dann sind es doch solche die bei der Großwitwe erstmal alles Adds umnuken und dann bei nem Wipe flamen..._



Ja, und zwar die Heiler und die Tanks als erstes.

Faerlina ohne Enrage bannen war (im 10er) ein Archievement, was wir gleich in der ersten Naxx-ID gemacht hatten, weil wir in Unkenntnis der genauen Taktik auch erst mal alle Adds weggehauen haben.
Ohne Enrage bannen ist der Kampf auch viel entspannter, da du nicht 2 Tanks heilen musst.


----------



## ReWahn (17. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Du hast den Schuss echt nicht gehört.
> Blos weil du in WoW versuchst Rollenspiel zu spielen, bedeutet es nicht, dass das der einzig wahre Sinn in WoW ist, aber als genau das stellst du es hin.
> Leute wie du haben noch weniger vom Spiel begriffen, als Magier mit Tankschwertern.
> 
> ...



Etwas hart formuliert aber die Kernaussage stimmt einfach...
Nicht dass ich etwas gegen RPler hätte, Gott bewahre, aber Aussagen wie "RP ist das einzig sinnvolle in WoW und wer kein RP macht soll am besten gleich sterben gehen weil er nur ein epic-geiler idiot ist" sagen mir auch nicht gerade zu...


----------



## Dalmus (17. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Etwas hart formuliert aber die Kernaussage stimmt einfach...
> Nicht dass ich etwas gegen RPler hätte, Gott bewahre, aber Aussagen wie "RP ist das einzig sinnvolle in WoW und wer kein RP macht soll am besten gleich sterben gehen weil er nur ein epic-geiler idiot ist" sagen mir auch nicht gerade zu...


"Asap content clear" als den alleinigen Sinn des Spiel hinzustellen ist nicht minder idiotisch.
Und ich habe Technokrats Aussage etwas anders verstanden als Du sie nun interpretierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: Content noch lange nicht clear und Spass dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (17. März 2009)

Warum muss man noch gleich seine Schwänze vergleichen? Alle reden von Sartharion mit 3 adds, maly 6 minuten oder sonnst was. Aber ernsthaft, was sagt das aus?
Nur weil ich Sartharion mit 3 adds nicht gemacht hab bin ich schlecht? Ja neh is klar. Eventuell habe ich auch keine Lust, keine Zeit oder was besseres zu tun? 
Wenn ich mit dem täglichen leiten meiner Gilde durch bin, dann die Raidplanung gemacht habe und alle 4 bis 5 Twinks in ausreichnder Menge gespielt habe, meine Arbeit erledigt, meine Freunde getroffen und weitere zeit in das lesen von Büchern gesteckt habe fehlt mir erlich gesagt die zeit jedes noch so dumme Achievment zu machen. Und wenn einer meint, er hätte was drauf weil er Sartharion mit seinen komischen Vögeln dabei gelegt hat, kann er sich gerne einen drauf runterhohlen, aber muss nicht erwarten das ich das irgendwie bewundernswert finde. Get a life!


----------



## ReWahn (17. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> "Asap content clear" als den alleinigen Sinn des Spiel hinzustellen ist nicht minder idiotisch.
> Und ich habe Technokrats Aussage etwas anders verstanden als Du sie nun interpretierst.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, ich habe ja im prinzip nix gegen RPler... Aber Aussagen wie



> Siehst Du, ich weiß nämlich wofür das RP in MMORPG steht.
> [...]
> *weil sie sich nichts selber ausdenken können* und *nur zum Umlegen von computergesteuerten Gegnern genügend Intellekt haben.*
> [...]
> *Kreative Spieler hingegen benutzen Instanzen allenfalls mal als Hintergrund für ein Gruppenerlebis, über das man in der Taverne ausschweifend flunkern kann.*



Sind da dann doch von anderem Kaliber. Raidern werden Kreativität und Verstand, der übers Raiden hinausgeht kategorisch abgesprochen. Dass sie sebst nichts von Progressraiden hält ist ja kein Problem, aber mit Aussagen wie "*Wer das nicht weiß, glaubt natürlich, es ginge um irgendeinen Highscore* " wird ie eigene Ansicht als allgemein gültiger Fakt angepriesen, und gleichzeitig eventuell simultan existierende Ansichten anderer Natur durchweg abgewertet... Das stört mich so an ihrem Post :>




//


Thrainan schrieb:


> Warum muss man noch gleich seine Schwänze vergleichen? Alle reden von Sartharion mit 3 adds, maly 6 minuten oder sonnst was. Aber ernsthaft, was sagt das aus?
> Nur weil ich Sartharion mit 3 adds nicht gemacht hab bin ich schlecht? Ja neh is klar. Eventuell habe ich auch keine Lust, keine Zeit oder was besseres zu tun?
> Wenn ich mit dem täglichen leiten meiner Gilde durch bin, dann die Raidplanung gemacht habe und alle 4 bis 5 Twinks in ausreichnder Menge gespielt habe, meine Arbeit erledigt, meine Freunde getroffen und weitere zeit in das lesen von Büchern gesteckt habe fehlt mir erlich gesagt die zeit jedes noch so dumme Achievment zu machen. Und wenn einer meint, er hätte was drauf weil er Sartharion mit seinen komischen Vögeln dabei gelegt hat, kann er sich gerne einen drauf runterhohlen, aber muss nicht erwarten das ich das irgendwie bewundernswert finde. Get a life!



S3D prüft einfach nur, ob man genug rauf hat, gleichzeitig grossen blauen Kreisen und einer gigantischen Lavawelle auszuweichen, und währenddessen auch einigermassen dmg zu fahren. Unterm strich auch nur ein Encounter, der in 3 - 5 Minuten liegen sollte. Hier wird halt recht deutlich, wer es nicht gebacken bekommt, aus gut sichtbaren Gefahrenzonen zu laufen, was die Gilden dann vor die Wahl stellt, sich entweder eute zu suchen, die dieses Minimum an Movement beherrschon oder endlos zu wipen. Klar, dass die Movementkrüppel, die permanent in Welle oder Void Zone sterben danach die Zwielichtbezwinger flamen... meistens wie in deinem Fall mit stuopiden Pauschalisierungen a la "Get a life!!1"...


----------



## Nimeroth (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Kreative Spieler hingegen benutzen Instanzen allenfalls mal als Hintergrund für ein Gruppenerlebis, über das man in der Taverne ausschweifend flunkern kann.



Autsch! Mit solchen Aussagen tust du den Spielern die RP mögen aber keinen Gefallen.
Solche Sprüche schüren nur Vorurteile und sind schlicht und ergreifend überheblich.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dalmus (17. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Sind da dann doch von anderem Kaliber. Raidern werden Kreativität und Verstand, der übers Raiden hinausgeht kategorisch abgesprochen.


Nuja... wenn man ehrlich ist, dann braucht's zum raiden numal nicht sonderlich viel Kreativität.
Datum und Uhrzeit werden meist vom RL vorgegeben, die Taktiken sind ebenfalls klar und die Bosse machen jede Woche das Gleiche. Die überaschen einen nicht zwischendrin, indem sie mal was anderes ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prinzipiell finde ich aber eh nicht, daß sich RP und erfolgreiches Raiden ausschließen würden.


----------



## ReWahn (17. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nuja... wenn man ehrlich ist, dann braucht's zum raiden numal nicht sonderlich viel Kreativität.
> Datum und Uhrzeit werden meist vom RL vorgegeben, die Taktiken sind ebenfalls klar und die Bosse machen jede Woche das Gleiche. Die überaschen einen nicht zwischendrin, indem sie mal was anderes ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> ...



MIr geht es ja auch nicht arum, raiden als kreativ zu verteidigen. lediglich die tatsache, dass raider ddurchweg als von haus aus unkreativ bezeichnet werden ist einfach ein schlechter und schwachsinniger flame :>


----------



## Technocrat (17. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich sehr schwer soziopathisch sein, wenn man WoW nur als grafischen Chatroom nutzt?



Äh nein, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Soziopathisch ist man, wenn man seine Mitspieler nur als Gruppe sieht um einen NPC umzuhauen. Wenn man mit ihnen spricht und spielt, witzelt und frotzelt ist man sozial.


----------



## ReWahn (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Äh nein, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Soziopathisch ist man, wenn man seine Mitspieler nur als Gruppe sieht um einen NPC umzuhauen. Wenn man mit ihnen spricht und spielt, witzelt und frotzelt ist man sozial.



Und dass es Leute jenseits deiner beiden Extremfälle gibt ist dir nie in den Sinn gekommen oder?


----------



## Mäuserich (17. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nuja... wenn man ehrlich ist, dann braucht's zum raiden numal nicht sonderlich viel Kreativität.
> Datum und Uhrzeit werden meist vom RL vorgegeben, die Taktiken sind ebenfalls klar und die Bosse machen jede Woche das Gleiche. Die überaschen einen nicht zwischendrin, indem sie mal was anderes ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Raiden ist sicherlich nicht das kreativste Hobby aller Zeiten, aber wenn ich mir so überlege wie wir damals in Kara fern ab der in Guides vorgeschlagenen Methoden einfach weil wir die Klassen nicht dabei hatten improviert haben, hat das schon was kreatives ^^ (haben beim Oz-Event z.B. Brüller mit 2 Huntern in Rotation gefeart mit nem Zusatzhunter zur Sicherheit in der Hinterhand ^^, oder bei Siechhuf habe ich als Holy-Pala die kleinen Wichtel getankt weil wir keinen Hexer hatten und unser einziger AoE'ler (Mage) noch zu wenig Mana hatte um neben Boss-DPS zu bomben)


----------



## Eddishar (17. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da drei Gruppen:
> 
> 1) eine recht kleine Gruppe die tatsächlich schon alles clear hat und sich sowohl aus dieser Tasache heraus aber natürlich auch der Angabe wegen beschwert das alles zu leicht ist
> 
> ...


Mal wieder nur ein /sign ...


----------



## Deva-Nethersturm (17. März 2009)

Woolv schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Erfolge
> 
> - 20 x Schönstes Kinderlächeln an einem Tag
> - 5 x ich hab Dich lieb Papa an einem Tag
> ...



Danke, das habe ich gebraucht!!!
Made my Day :-)


----------



## Unfassbar (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soziopathisch ist man, wenn man seine Mitspieler nur als Gruppe sieht um einen NPC umzuhauen. Wenn man mit ihnen spricht und spielt, witzelt und frotzelt ist man sozial.



Warum soll das Eine das Andere ausschließen?
Thema war übrigens ein anderes...)


----------



## evalux (17. März 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Von denen gibt es reichlich. Der beste Lehrer ist die Erfahrung.



OK, aber sag das mal nem Fussballspieler. "Sry,du, wir haben keinen Trainer, aber spielen morgen gegen Profis, krieg einfach Erfahrung und spiel super".....was glaubst du wohl wie der dann spielt ? Random eben.

Nix gegen Erfahrung, was nervt, sind die Leute, die einen vorwerfen, wenn man keine hat. 



> Wer WoW mit dem Ziel spielt, mit Level 80 raiden gehen zu wollen, der tut gut daran einen Teil des Weges zum Maximallevel in den unzähligen 5er Instanzen zu gehen und dort das Gruppenspiel zu erlernen.



Richtig. Nur ist zwischen Hochlevel-Inigängen und Heros immer noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied in Punkto Stress. Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung nach 2 Jahren WoW. Allerdings nur auf Random bezogen. Mit eigener Stammgruppe ist es immer gleich entspannt.



> Bedauerlicherweise haben gefühlte 80% aller WoW-Spieler ihren Charakter solo oder maximal zu zweit hochgegrindet. Die haben dann in den 80 Leveln nichts über Aggromanagement gelernt, gucken nicht auf ihre Mitspieler, sind mit vielen Spielsituationen überfordert und können meist nur 2 oder 3 ihrer unzähligen Fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen - haben also umgangssprachlich "keinen Skill".



Jau, ich kenn das, und da gibt es noch 2 Abstufungen: solche, die noch Skill bekommen wollen und solchen, denen es egal ist. Ich kenne beide Standpunkte auch von mir selbst, und ich weiss, wie spassig Wipen und wie stressig "Erfahrung bekommen" sein kann. Aber auch wie nervig Wipen und wie entspannt Nicht-Wipen sein kann. Alles Erfahrungswerte. Was man sich selber antut, ist eine Sache, aber die Toleranz gegenüber anderen Spielweisen sollte soweit da sein, dass man Leute nicht wegen ihrer Art zu spielen verdammt.

Ihr wollt nicht für eure schnellen Erfolge geflamet werden ? Dann hört auf , andere Leute Noobs zu nennen und euch darüber aufzuregen, wie dumm die sich doch anstellen.




> Wenn du einmal versucht hast, einen Raid mit 14-16 jährigen zu leiten, dir das unkonzentrierte Verhalten, kindisches Umherhüpfen ("ooops ich hab da was gepullt", oder "scheisse, ich bin runtergefallen") und das zügellose, laute und häufig auch ziemlich niveaulose Gequatsche im TS gegeben hast, dann verstehst du vielleicht. Ich hab keinen Bock als Raidleiter den Papa zu spielen und die Rasselbande alle 5min zur Ruhe zu ermahnen.



Das meinte ich mit Kiddie-Gedöns. Und ja, das nervt und ist einer der Gründe für Mindestalter 18.



> Wir sind nun mal in unserer Gilde fast alle berufstätig und bekommen unter der Woche vor 20:00 keinen Raid zustande. Das heisst, dass Raids meist bis 24:00 dauern. Bei Firstkills oder wenn nur noch 1-2 Bosse stehen, wird auch mal ne Stunde überzogen.



Ganz wie bei uns.



> Und was die von dir als nachteilig beschriebene Geschwindigkeit im Raid angeht.
> Ich kenne deine Prioritäten im Leben nicht, aber ich bin froh, wenn wir an 1-2 Abenden den kompletten 25er Raid-Content durch haben. In der gewonnenen Zeit kann ich mich wichtigeren Dingen zuwenden. Mein Leben hat glücklicherweise mehr zu bieten, als nur WoW.



Wir brauchen auch 2 Abende für Naxx25. Das ist noch keine Geschwindigkeit. Wenn man aber in der Zeit, wo wir Naxx gehen, soviele Hero-Inis durchhaut, dass man auf die gleiche Anzahl Hero-Marken oder noch mehr kommt (und ich red immmer noch von 2 Abenden), dann is das für die, die das machen, ok, aber nicht für mich. Für mich ist es Stress. Und Leute aus echten Top-Raidgilden, zumindest auf unserem Server, sind noch viel zackiger drauf. 



> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als zu wissen "morgen muss ich wieder online sein, damit wir Instanz XYZ weitermachen können".Ich kenne es aus Progress-Zeiten, wo man wirklich 5-6 Tage die Woche 4h am Stück raidet. Jeden Tag, zusätzlich zu den normalen 8-10h Arbeit weitere 4h lang hochkonzentriert sein, nicht abschalten können. Das ist anstrengend, das ist purer Stress. Würde ich mir das jede Woche geben müssen, wäre ich ein Fall für die Klappsmühle. Davon abgesehen, dass ich kein Privatleben mehr hätte.



Ich merke, wir verstehen uns schon. Nur - die Top-Gilden auf unserem Server machen es so. Und dann wunderst du dich, dass man zu solchen Leuten "Get a Real Life" sagt ?



> Ich weiss, erfolgreichen Gilden sagt man ja gerne nach, dass sie kein Privatleben hätten.



Das dachte ich auch mal, aber ich weiss inzwischen, dass es nicht ganz stimmt. Den Erfolg einer Gilde macht grösstenteils die Organisation und der Umgang mit den Membern aus. Und die Member natürlich.Wer in derselben Zeit wie ich 3mal soviel Gold macht und in 4mal soviel Instanzen geht und bei 25 Fraktionen ehrfürchtig ist, wenn ich grad mal 1-2 geschafft hab, gehört in so eine Top-Gilde rein, das ist auch ok, aber der soll MIR dann nich mit "es kann doch nicht so schwer sein" kommen. Nimm den dümmsten Menschen, den du je getroffen hast, stelldir vor, dass es Menschen gibt, die noch 10mal dümmer sind und stell dir vor, dass die trotzdem überleben und ihren Spass im Leben haben. Stell dir jemanden vor, der von solchen Leuten fast den ganzen Tag umgeben ist und deinen Skill bekommen soll, und dann komm ihn mal mit "es kann doch nicht so schwer sein". Was soll der anderees von dir denken als "der is aber arrogant" ?? 

OK, deine Nerven sind auch begrenzt, versteh ich. Aber glaub mir : ALLES kann schwer sein. Aber irgendwann kann mans. Solange man nicht aufgibt. Sag sowas, und du motivierst. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Zulu1 (17. März 2009)

naja clear hatt ichs nach 5 wochen oder so von achievements her sartharion 3 drakes am puh lass mich nich lügen 17.1(10ner vor ner wochen erst) oder so und sonst fehlt immortal und maly 6mins


----------



## Epoxyt (17. März 2009)

Mir fällt hierzu nur folgendes ein warum wow seit wotlk "angeblich" so leicht ist. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich zwar am spielen natürlich ein wenig was geändert, aber das Spiel wird nun mal immer älter und die Leute die es meistens täglich spielen immer erfahrener.
Lass z.B. mal heute 10 neue und komplett unerfahrene Spieler das Spiel neu beginnen und frag sie dann wann sie Naxx clear haben. Vor Weihnachten wirst du wohl mit keiner Antworten rechnen brauchen. Da gibt es erstmal einiges an Informationen zu den Berufen, Taktik, Charakterfähigleiten, dmg Rotation usw. zu "erlernen".
Mittlerweile hat ja fast jeder schon einige Twinks gelevelt von denen natürlich nicht alle heute noch existieren sondern den Weg in die Tonne antreten mussten; und man sich so natürlich ein wenig die Fähigkeiten der gesamten Charakterpalette ansehen konnte. Dazu weiß jeder wo welcher Trainer bzw. welcher Boss steht, dank Addons sieht man wer was dropt und dank z.B. so Seiten wie buffed kann man sich ansehen was alles an Items pro Beruf für einen abfallen.
Man nimmt sich also ne Stunde Zeit und "konfiguriert" offline seinen Char so wie man ihn gern haben möchte und arbeitet dann durch Hero Marken und Mats farmen ein Item nach dem anderen ab.
Das ist das heutige wow spielen da es eben schon lange existiert, aber das erzähl mal nem Neuling….der wird dich nur mit großen Augen ansehen und den Kopf schütteln.
Wem das zu langweilig geworden ist, der muss halt was neues spielen und auch wieder bei 0 anfangen. Dann kann man sich wenigstens mal wieder über nen gewissen Bosskill "freuen". Eigentlich war das keine direkte Antwort auf irgendeine Frage aber ich hatte eben in der Arbeit bissl Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

